# Weekly Competition 2022-38



## Mike Hughey (Sep 20, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U' F' U' F2 R2 F U2 F R2 U'
*2. *F R2 U' R U' R2 F R U' R U'
*3. *U R' U2 F R U2 R' U' F R2 U'
*4. *U R' U' R U2 R' U2 F U' R2 U'
*5. *U2 R' F U' F2 U2 R U R' U' R

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 U L2 F2 U L2 F2 D' F' D' L2 F2 L' B F L R' B' D'
*2. *D' R2 B2 U R2 U L2 F2 B' U2 F2 R' B2 D' B' F2 L2 B'
*3. *R' U L B2 L F2 U2 R D2 F L' D U' B2 D L2 B2 R
*4. *R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' U L2 R' U2 F U2 B2 U' B L F R U'
*5. *U' R' L' B2 L D F' D2 L' F2 R U2 R' F2 R D2 F2 R2 U' F2

*4x4x4*
*1. *D L D2 L2 R' B2 L' U2 D2 R2 B' L' F2 R2 F U2 D' R F2 D Uw2 R' Fw2 L Fw2 Uw2 U2 B R B2 U2 Uw' R2 B2 Uw F Uw2 F U Fw Uw L2 F2 Rw'
*2. *D2 F D' R B R D B D2 B D' L2 D' R2 D F2 U2 L2 D' Rw2 Uw2 D' F' Uw2 B' U L2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 F' Rw D Rw2 D B2 Rw Fw' D' Fw2 Rw Uw D2 B'
*3. *U F L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F D2 F R' D' L2 F' D' B U2 B2 R2 Uw2 L Fw2 B' Uw2 F' U2 R B L' B' F2 Uw R' F2 D B' D2 Fw U2 Rw R Uw2 Rw' L'
*4. *D R' F2 U2 B' R2 B L2 D2 R2 B' D2 L F D' U F R2 Rw2 Fw2 D' L2 B Uw2 U2 D' B Uw2 B2 D Rw L' B2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' Fw' B' U2 D' L'
*5. *U' D2 B2 D2 F2 R D2 L B2 L2 D B' U' B' L U2 B F' R' B2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 U R U' R' D' Fw2 D R D2 Rw2 Fw U' D L' R Rw' Uw D' Fw' F L2 B'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw' U2 Uw' Bw' R F2 Fw Bw Dw' Rw2 U2 L F U B2 Uw2 Rw2 U' F B' U Bw' L U2 B2 Bw2 L' Bw2 F R' Dw Fw' R2 Fw' Dw Fw Dw U' Lw2 L2 U2 F Uw Lw Bw L2 U' Dw D2 Fw2 Dw' Fw2 Rw Uw' F' Rw Dw' U' R' Bw'
*2. *Dw' Lw Bw2 Uw R Uw Fw' Uw2 Bw2 Fw D' L Dw2 Rw L Lw2 D' F' R B D' Lw2 F Fw2 Bw2 U2 D' Lw2 F2 Fw2 R F' Bw2 Dw Uw' Lw' Fw' L F2 B' Bw' Rw2 Lw2 Dw' Rw2 Dw2 R2 Rw' Lw2 L D Fw2 R2 L2 Lw2 Dw2 Uw' F' Fw2 B2
*3. *Uw' Lw F2 R Rw' Lw' Uw2 Lw F2 Lw' Bw2 Fw Dw2 D U L2 D2 Lw2 L' U2 Bw' Rw' L2 Uw2 Fw L' Fw' D' Bw F' L' B' Fw' Dw2 U D2 R Bw' U' B2 Dw2 Fw2 Bw' D2 Dw2 Rw' B2 D2 Fw2 Dw2 F Fw' D B Uw2 Lw' Fw2 D' Bw U'
*4. *B2 Dw' R2 Bw D F2 Uw2 U2 Dw D B Rw2 L Lw' D Rw Dw2 L Lw' Dw' B2 Fw D2 U' R' D' B' Uw Lw' L' Uw2 Fw' R2 Rw Fw Rw' Lw' Fw Dw2 D B R' Bw2 B2 L R Uw2 Lw Dw' Bw Lw Uw2 Dw' Rw' R2 B' D Rw F2 Bw
*5. *Dw' L2 U2 L Fw' Uw' B R2 Lw2 U Fw2 R2 Lw2 Uw Dw' F Rw' L Dw Uw2 F' Dw' Lw' Bw2 Uw D' F2 Dw' Fw2 B L Lw Rw F' L' B' R F' Lw' Fw U' Rw' D2 L Fw L2 F' Bw U' B' L' Dw2 F L2 Uw2 R D U' Bw U'

*6x6x6*
*1. *Dw' B 3Fw2 Bw Lw' Bw Rw F2 Uw R2 D U Dw B' 3Fw' Uw2 Fw' B' Lw' F' Lw R U' 3Fw' 3Uw Dw2 Bw2 D' L Fw Bw2 U R2 Lw' B2 R' 3Rw' 3Uw U' L2 Uw2 3Fw' Lw' Bw 3Uw Fw' 3Fw Dw2 3Uw' D' B' F' Dw2 3Uw Fw' Dw2 3Fw Uw Dw2 Rw' Lw' Dw' R' Lw' Fw 3Fw' F' U 3Fw' L B U' 3Uw' D' R' F' Rw2 U F' Bw2
*2. *Fw' 3Rw' 3Uw Dw' D' U' Rw 3Fw2 Dw2 3Fw2 L' R F2 R Uw' Lw R2 F Bw' L 3Fw2 Lw Bw2 B' 3Rw' F' R2 B' R' Bw' Uw2 B' Rw L' B2 Bw U' Fw' Bw' B2 Dw 3Rw R Fw' L' 3Uw2 Fw2 U D F' Dw 3Uw L Fw F Rw' 3Rw B Dw' 3Fw2 Uw 3Fw' U' 3Fw2 3Uw' 3Rw2 Bw' F' Dw2 Rw R' 3Uw2 U 3Fw2 3Uw' Dw Lw Uw' Fw2 3Rw2
*3. *3Fw' D' Lw L D2 Lw 3Fw2 Fw Bw2 R2 L' Dw2 Fw' Lw' R D Fw2 F' Dw' Rw2 Fw' Dw Uw 3Uw' 3Fw Rw' Bw' D2 Fw' 3Rw' Fw2 Lw Rw2 Dw2 R Fw2 Uw' F2 R 3Fw2 3Rw2 R F2 B Bw2 3Uw2 Fw R2 Fw 3Uw' Uw U2 F B 3Rw2 Fw' 3Uw Fw' B2 L' Fw' 3Uw' U2 D' Dw2 Lw Uw2 L U 3Fw 3Rw2 Bw2 3Uw' Fw' F' Uw 3Uw2 F2 Lw Rw'
*4. *Bw2 B' 3Rw Uw2 U' B2 F' Dw2 Bw' R' D2 B' L2 Rw2 Bw Dw2 U Fw Bw Uw R Fw' Dw' U B2 Uw' Bw' 3Uw2 Rw' 3Rw2 Uw2 D2 3Fw' Uw' U' D' 3Fw Bw L' 3Rw2 R2 Fw L2 B2 Bw D Bw' 3Fw2 R' Lw' L2 F D R' U' Rw' Fw2 Lw' 3Fw' U 3Fw' Dw R B 3Uw2 D' Fw' Dw2 L2 Bw L' Dw' Bw' Fw2 Uw' 3Uw' Dw Rw L 3Rw
*5. *D' R Rw 3Fw 3Uw2 Uw' Dw2 Bw2 3Rw' Fw U' Lw Bw Fw' F U 3Rw2 Lw2 R' 3Uw2 Bw2 L Dw2 Uw' Lw B2 L2 R 3Rw' Fw' Rw2 U' 3Uw' L2 Dw' D' L' 3Fw D Bw U 3Rw2 Uw' F' B' 3Uw L Bw U R2 U' L' F Rw' Dw2 3Fw F2 Rw R U' 3Fw 3Uw2 Uw2 3Fw R2 Bw2 Rw2 Fw' Bw U' Uw' L2 Dw2 3Uw2 B' Uw Fw' 3Fw Bw Rw'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3Dw' Bw2 R' L' Fw' U Lw' D B' 3Lw' Rw2 U' Bw R' Lw 3Rw' 3Uw R 3Rw 3Uw Rw Uw2 Dw' R2 B' R' 3Bw 3Dw' 3Fw' Dw2 Bw2 Lw Fw2 3Dw2 Lw2 3Dw2 Bw 3Fw' Lw2 3Rw' R' Fw' 3Bw2 F2 Lw' Bw U2 Lw2 U Rw2 3Fw Bw' 3Dw L2 Uw 3Dw2 3Fw2 3Dw Uw 3Uw2 D B' L2 3Fw2 U L' 3Rw' Lw' Uw' B Bw' L2 Uw L Uw2 F2 3Bw Bw' 3Fw' Dw2 D Uw' B' 3Lw Rw2 Uw2 3Uw' Dw Bw' R2 U' 3Uw 3Fw D' 3Fw Rw 3Dw2 3Bw L Uw2
*2. *F2 L2 F2 U2 3Lw B 3Uw 3Rw' Fw 3Lw' D Rw D2 Fw 3Rw2 B Dw2 3Fw' 3Bw2 Dw 3Uw R' Uw' 3Bw 3Lw Bw Dw2 L2 3Fw Lw U 3Rw' B D2 3Lw Rw' L' Bw2 U2 3Rw F 3Fw 3Lw' 3Dw2 3Lw Rw2 U 3Uw' B 3Dw2 Lw B' Rw' 3Dw2 L2 U2 3Uw2 F 3Fw' U' F L' B Fw Bw Uw L' D' Lw 3Dw Rw' B2 3Fw2 R' L2 3Bw2 Rw' Bw' Rw B R U' Lw' 3Fw2 U L' 3Rw2 Fw' 3Rw' 3Bw2 3Uw' Bw' R Uw2 Fw Rw' F' 3Fw' 3Rw Fw2
*3. *U2 D B' 3Rw' B2 Rw F2 Dw2 U2 3Uw' Uw' 3Rw2 3Bw Rw B Rw2 3Dw2 Fw2 B' L' Fw' 3Dw Bw' F Rw2 Dw 3Rw' Fw 3Uw' D 3Lw 3Uw' 3Bw2 Lw' 3Lw' U' B 3Rw' Uw' U2 Lw' Bw' B' L2 B' 3Bw' D 3Rw D' 3Bw Dw' 3Lw' 3Dw U' D R D' 3Rw2 Lw 3Dw 3Uw2 F2 3Bw2 Fw2 U 3Uw2 F' Dw 3Bw Uw' Bw R F' R2 U D' Bw' Lw' 3Uw' R Lw' Rw2 F2 3Bw' 3Fw2 B2 Uw2 Rw 3Uw' 3Lw2 Uw B' Rw B2 L Uw 3Lw2 L2 3Uw Uw
*4. *D U2 3Dw F2 R Rw 3Lw' Fw2 L2 Fw L2 Bw' Rw F2 Rw2 D2 Lw2 B R 3Uw' 3Fw' B2 Rw' 3Fw Rw' 3Fw2 Dw' R2 Lw L2 D2 B' D' R 3Lw Rw 3Rw L F2 3Rw2 Lw U2 Uw2 3Lw Uw' D' 3Bw2 U Bw2 Fw' 3Fw2 3Bw Lw' L R Bw' Rw 3Dw Uw Fw Rw 3Uw' Rw' D2 3Dw2 Fw2 B' L 3Bw 3Uw2 B' 3Fw' 3Uw B U2 Rw' Lw' U' Rw2 L Lw2 Uw' 3Uw L' Rw' 3Bw' 3Dw2 3Fw Fw' B F Uw U2 D2 3Rw2 Bw' Fw' 3Rw2 Fw B'
*5. *R 3Dw Rw D Lw' Dw2 3Lw' Fw2 B' 3Rw' Bw R B Dw' U' F2 B2 Dw Uw2 3Bw' L' 3Dw L' Lw2 Rw Dw 3Dw 3Bw Lw Uw2 B' Fw2 Bw 3Rw' 3Uw' L' Fw' Bw 3Bw Lw2 3Uw' 3Dw' 3Fw2 Bw 3Rw' D' 3Uw2 U2 Dw 3Bw Lw Uw R2 Dw D 3Bw2 3Lw' Rw 3Dw' F 3Fw Dw R2 Rw' Lw2 D R' Dw' F' 3Dw' 3Fw B2 Uw D U' 3Bw' R2 3Lw' 3Dw' U' F2 Bw2 3Rw' 3Fw 3Uw B2 R' Lw2 Fw2 Bw2 R2 B2 R2 3Uw U 3Lw Fw2 F B Rw

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R F' U' R' U' F R U2 R' F
*2. *U' R U' F' R2 U2 R2 U' F' R F'
*3. *U R' F U' R' F R2 U2 R2 U R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 R2 B U' B L2 U2 B' L B R U Rw' Uw
*2. *D2 B2 D' L2 D L2 D2 F2 U' L U B2 D' R2 B L F D U' R2 Uw'
*3. *R D L2 U' R B' U2 F2 D' F' U B2 D2 B2 R F2 B2 L2 U2 Rw Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U2 R D2 R' U2 L' U2 B2 L2 B' R F' U' L D2 L' B' L' Fw2 Rw2 F' Rw2 L D2 B D2 Fw2 D2 R U2 Uw' Rw2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 Rw U2 Fw L Uw' Rw' Fw z' y'
*2. *D2 R' D' B' F2 R2 B' R2 D2 B2 F' R U B L U' R2 D' Rw2 U' R' Fw2 Rw2 R' Fw2 L2 D2 L' U' B2 Fw' U2 L2 D L2 F2 Rw Fw2 Rw Uw D' Rw' Uw y
*3. *R' U2 L2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 B' D' R' U2 R2 F2 U' L B2 R2 Rw2 D' Rw2 Fw2 L Fw2 U L' Uw2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 L2 F' U2 Fw' D R' Fw' D' Uw' Rw' B D F

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw U' Fw L Fw2 L Fw D2 Dw' R L' Lw' Fw B' U' Uw Lw2 Uw2 F Lw' Bw2 Uw F2 Dw' Fw U2 Dw' R' U2 B' Dw Uw2 Rw' Uw2 U R2 Bw2 B' Dw Lw2 R' L' B' Bw' Uw' Dw D B2 Uw' D2 Lw' R B2 Lw Bw' Rw F' Rw2 Bw B 3Uw'
*2. *Dw D Uw2 U' B2 Lw2 D2 Bw Lw2 Rw2 Uw' D' Rw' Fw' Uw2 B2 Rw D' Bw Dw2 U2 Lw' R Rw Bw' Dw F Rw2 U' F' B' Rw' L2 F D' F' D2 Bw' U R' Lw U2 Uw Bw Lw' Uw' Bw2 F Dw2 L F2 Fw2 Rw2 U Dw Rw2 Fw' Bw' Lw D2 3Rw2
*3. *F' Dw2 Rw2 L U Rw D Lw2 R2 L' Rw2 Dw' Bw Fw D Uw F' Bw' B2 Lw2 F2 B' Fw2 L' F' Lw' Bw2 Lw2 Fw' F B Dw2 B Bw' Uw' Bw' Rw' Uw2 R D Dw' Uw' F D' Bw' U2 R2 Dw2 F Lw' D Rw U2 R Uw F2 Bw' Uw Bw2 Rw 3Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Uw' Rw R2 Dw2 D L2 B Fw D Uw' 3Fw' Rw' 3Fw' Dw' U Lw Dw' D' Rw2 3Fw D' 3Uw2 R 3Fw2 Uw Lw2 Bw2 Lw' B2 3Rw' 3Fw' Rw2 Fw' U' D Rw2 Fw' Bw 3Rw' Rw D' Fw2 B' Rw Bw' Fw 3Rw' R2 U2 F2 L 3Uw Rw' 3Uw Rw' U Fw2 Uw2 F' 3Rw' Lw' 3Fw2 U D2 3Rw' U' Fw' B 3Fw2 Lw 3Rw' B 3Rw' Dw 3Rw' L' Bw2 F' Rw Dw2 z y2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Dw2 F Bw 3Uw D Fw2 Lw2 3Bw D' 3Lw' 3Dw2 L2 Fw Dw Fw 3Rw2 U L' Rw' 3Dw Lw 3Fw B' 3Dw' B2 Fw2 3Fw2 Dw2 3Dw' 3Bw2 F R D' Lw' 3Dw L' Lw' 3Uw' 3Bw F' R2 L2 Uw2 F2 3Fw2 R2 Dw' Bw R2 L2 3Lw2 F' Bw' Fw2 3Dw 3Bw' 3Dw 3Rw F2 Dw' B R L' 3Lw' Fw' 3Uw' Lw2 U 3Bw2 L 3Fw2 L2 Fw 3Lw2 B' D2 Rw' 3Uw' 3Fw2 R2 3Lw Fw2 Dw2 3Lw' L2 B2 Lw2 3Dw' L2 3Lw' Bw2 3Lw 3Fw Bw 3Rw2 R Bw Dw2 D2 3Uw' x2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L U2 R2 B R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 D B L U2 L' B' Rw'
*2. *U' F2 U2 B' R2 B' L2 B D2 B' F' U F' L' R' B' L D2 R2 B2 Rw' Uw
*3. *R F L' U R' U2 D F' L' R2 F2 U2 F D2 B R2 F2 D2 F D2 Fw'
*4. *D R F' U B2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 L' F' R2 B' D' F2 D' Rw'
*5. *R2 D' R' B' L2 B U F' R2 L2 F' L2 D2 B R2 L2 B D R D' Rw2 Uw'
*6. *F L D' B2 R' B2 U2 R' D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 F R' D R B R' U2 Fw' Uw'
*7. *B' L U L2 U' B2 D2 F2 R' B' U B L D' R' B2 D Fw
*8. *B U' F' R' D F2 U2 F2 L2 D F2 U F D B R' F D2 U Rw2 Uw2
*9. *D2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 F L2 B' L2 D B2 R' F2 R D U Fw Uw2
*10. *F' L2 D' B2 D' B' L F' D2 F D2 R2 B L2 F2 D2 R2 B L B Rw2
*11. *L2 B' U2 F2 D' F2 R2 D U B2 D' B D2 F2 L B' R' U2 F U Rw2 Uw'
*12. *U R' D' B2 D R2 D F2 U F' D' L2 U2 L2 B' L2 U L' B2 Rw'
*13. *D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 F' D' F' L U L D' F' L2 R D F2 Rw'
*14. *L B' U2 L' U F B2 U' D' B' L U2 F2 R' B2 L2 F2 R F2 Rw2 Uw2
*15. *D2 F2 L2 F2 R D2 L U2 F2 R U F D' B2 U2 B D B2 L R Fw' Uw'
*16. *B' L D2 L2 F2 B' R D R' D2 F B2 R2 U2 F' D2 F2 R' D' Fw'
*17. *U2 B2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 F' U2 D' B2 D' B U B2 L' U2 L2 D2 B Rw' Uw
*18. *B2 F2 D2 L' B2 L' D2 U' B' U' B' F' R F' L R B2 U2 Fw'
*19. *B L' D2 F' R2 D2 L2 B L2 B2 F2 D B' L D2 B' U2 B2 D2 Rw2 Uw'
*20. *F' U2 B2 R2 D L2 U B' R2 D F' L F2 U R2 D' U' F2 Rw' Uw
*21. *L D2 R' F2 L' B2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 U' F L' D' L2 F2 D B2 Rw2 Uw'
*22. *F B U' R2 F' L U' R F2 R2 B U2 F U2 D2 L2 D2 R' F' Rw Uw'
*23. *L2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 U' L' U2 B R' U B2 D' F R' B' L2 D' Fw' Uw2
*24. *U' B2 R U2 L B2 L2 R' B2 U2 R2 F' R2 D' F' L2 R D' U Rw Uw
*25. *R' U' F2 U' R2 D U2 L2 D L D2 B D2 L' U R B L F' Uw2
*26. *L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 R' D' U F' L' R2 F R' B F2 Rw' Uw2
*27. *R2 D' R2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 F' U L U B' D2 B L F' Uw'
*28. *B' L2 U2 R U2 R' D2 L' U2 L B' R' B U B D' F L' B'
*29. *L B D' U2 B2 R2 D2 F D2 B2 D2 L' F2 D B' R2 U' F' R'
*30. *U' B2 U D2 L2 D2 R D2 F R' L' U' B2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 U'
*31. *R' B U' B U' F2 U' B' R2 L B2 L' D2 R2 L B2 U' B2 Rw'
*32. *F' D2 U B' R2 F R2 D2 B2 F' D2 B' U' R' B' U' F R D' U2 Fw
*33. *U B2 D2 L2 D F' R2 D' U L' R U L' B2 D R D Fw' Uw
*34. *R' F' R' U2 B2 R' D L2 F' U2 F2 D R2 F2 D L2 D2 F2 U Fw' Uw'
*35. *F' B' R' B U2 D' F U B2 D2 R' F2 R2 L' F2 B R' B2 Uw
*36. *F' L2 D F2 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 D2 F R' D L2 U2 R2 B L R F' Rw2 Uw2
*37. *B2 L2 R2 U' F2 D U F U' B' R' D F' R2 U L R' F' D' Rw' Uw'
*38. *U' F2 B D B L F D R' F2 R B2 U2 R2 L B2 D2 L' F D' Fw'
*39. *D' R2 F2 U2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 R F L' R' D F2 D2 B D2 Fw'
*40. *B R B2 U R U L F' U R F' U D' F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U Rw' Uw2
*41. *U F2 L2 F B2 R' U' F2 D2 R2 B2 R U2 D2 F2 D B' R' Uw'
*42. *U2 B' L2 U' R2 U L2 D U' L2 R B2 D2 B L' B' R2 F D2 Fw' Uw'
*43. *B2 R2 F' R' F B U D' F2 L2 B D2 F' R2 F' R B2 L Fw
*44. *R' B D R D2 L D F R2 B2 R2 U2 F' B2 U' L2 D' B' Rw2
*45. *F U' B D' R' D B U' F' R2 D2 F' U2 F' L2 U2 F2 R D2 Fw' Uw
*46. *U F R' D R L2 B U2 F R U B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L' D2 R2 Fw'
*47. *B' R D' F2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 U2 B U R2 B2 R2 U F2 L' D Fw' Uw2
*48. *U' R' U' L2 F' D2 L U' F2 R2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 L B' R2 Fw' Uw2
*49. *B' U2 F L2 U L D2 F L' B D2 B U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L' D Fw' Uw2
*50. *B2 D2 F R2 B D2 F L2 U L R' U2 L B F L' R' D' L' Uw2
*51. *R2 U' L2 F' U2 R2 D R F' U2 D2 R B2 D2 R' L D2 L' F' Rw
*52. *B2 U' F U' B2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 U B2 F U R2 B2 R' B F' Rw Uw
*53. *B' L2 D' B' L' B2 U' F D' R2 B' D2 F2 R' U2 B2 D2 R' U2 Fw Uw
*54. *D L U B R' D B' U' L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 B' D2 R F' L' Fw' Uw
*55. *U L2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 L2 U F' D U B2 R F' U' L' B F U2 Rw' Uw2
*56. *L F R2 U' F' U' B' D F' L2 B2 U2 R' L2 F2 L' U2 F D' Rw2
*57. *B2 L' U' D' L U D' R' D F B2 U R2 F2 L2 D F2 Rw' Uw
*58. *B D F' L' D2 R2 B2 D2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 L B2 U' F' U' R' U2 Fw'
*59. *D F2 U L2 U L2 D' R D' F U2 R' F L R' U L2 D Fw' Uw
*60. *U' F2 B' R' U2 R2 F2 U R2 F D2 F' L2 F' R' U F2 Uw'
*61. *U' B R F U' B R F D R2 F L2 F R2 U2 L2 F2 B' R2 U' Fw Uw
*62. *B' D F' D2 L2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 D' R' B2 R2 B2 R U2 B' Rw'
*63. *F' L D2 B D2 F' L2 B2 D2 F' R2 F' R B2 U' F' U' R B2 Rw
*64. *D2 F' L' D2 F2 D U2 L2 R2 U' B2 U2 F' D R2 F2 U' L' F' U' Fw Uw2
*65. *D2 F2 L B2 R2 F2 D' U' R2 F D' F R F U2 L U' Rw
*66. *D' L2 D' F2 D L2 D B D R U F' D' U' B D2 L2 D2 Fw Uw2
*67. *B2 D R D' R2 D R2 F2 U B' F' L' D' R U F2 L B Rw2
*68. *U' F' R2 U' B' U2 L' B2 L2 U B' U2 B L2 F' U2 L2 D' Rw2 Uw'
*69. *D' F' D' F2 U2 B2 D' L F' L' U' R2 D2 R2 U2 R L B2 Rw2
*70. *L2 B2 L' F' L2 F L2 D2 B' L2 F L2 D' L2 F' R' U' F2 D L Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 U2 L' B2 L F2 L' U2 R2 F U' R' U2 R B L2 R F2 R2
*2. *D' R2 F B' D' R' D2 F D2 B2 D2 R F2 B2 R' F2 L' U' L
*3. *B D2 F R B2 U B R' B2 L' F2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2
*4. *U2 F R2 F2 L U' L U2 R' L2 B2 D F2 R2 D' F2 L B
*5. *L2 R2 D' U2 F2 D2 F R' B2 R B' L D2 F2 L D' R2 B2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R L' D F2 L' F2 R2 B2 L' F B2 D2 B2 U D2 L2 B2 L2 B2
*2. *U2 L U2 B2 F L2 B' D2 F2 R2 U L' R2 U F R2 F' U' F
*3. *F R2 L F' L2 B U B2 U2 B' R2 F2 B' L U2 B' U'
*4. *F L2 B2 U2 F2 L' U2 L R2 D' B' L' U' F' D' L D2 U' B
*5. *U R' B U F2 D2 L2 D' L U2 F R2 B' D' B2 L' U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 U L' B2 D2 B' L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R F2 D B F U F'
*2. *B' R U' F' R' L F U L2 U F2 R2 U R2 L D B
*3. *R U F2 D' B2 L2 B' L2 D2 F2 U2 B' L D' F2 D' U2 F U'
*4. *R F2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 R' B F2 L' B2 F' L R'
*5. *B' D' L D B2 F2 D R2 D' L F' U F2 L2 B L U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U' R2 U R F' B' L' F' R2 B2 D B2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 F2 D' L2 F' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D2 B' U' R2 U' D2 L F2 U' D F' D2 B' D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L' D2 L2 D2 B' R F B R2 F R' U R2 U' R2 L2 U B2 R2 D' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U R' F' U2 F' R2 U' R' U2 R F'
*3. *F2 R F U2 F R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F' L' B' F U' F' L B F2 L2
*4. *D B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 D L2 B' R' F2 U2 D' R F' D' R L2 Rw2 D' R2 Uw2 L' D Rw2 R' L2 Fw2 R B2 Fw D R2 D2 F2 Rw F' B' Uw L2 R2 Fw' Rw2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U R' U R U' R' U2 F U' F' R
*3. *L2 F' B' L' B2 D2 L' R2 F2 D' L2 U B2 D' L2 F L' B R
*4. *F2 R' U2 F2 D2 R B2 R B2 R2 D2 F2 U F B L B2 D B' D L2 Rw2 U' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 D2 R D B2 D R2 Uw2 Fw F R' F' Rw Uw R' L' Fw2 Rw' U2 R2
*5. *Dw' Rw U2 L Dw R' Dw B D' F D2 Lw R2 D' Dw' L' Lw2 R Uw' L' Rw' R Bw' Fw2 Lw' Uw Fw' D R2 D2 Bw2 B U Dw2 L Bw2 Uw2 L' Lw2 Dw Lw Dw' Bw2 R D B' Lw' L U Lw' Dw' Fw D' Dw2 U' Fw2 Rw D' Rw Lw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U' R' F' U' R2 U2 R2 U' F U2 F
*3. *B' L' B2 U2 F2 R' D2 R U2 B' D' B2 F2 D B2 D L D'
*4. *U' D2 R2 B2 F2 L' D2 L' F2 L2 F R2 U' L2 B D B F2 L Uw2 L Uw2 L' U' D2 R' Fw2 U2 D R2 L' Fw' Uw2 F2 L2 R Fw' Rw Uw2 D2 Fw L' Fw2 U
*5. *Fw2 F Rw2 Uw2 Dw' B' Rw2 Bw' Dw Fw2 Bw Lw2 Fw2 Rw Dw Rw' Bw2 F' Fw2 Dw2 L Rw2 Lw R' F U L Bw' R Rw' F' D' Rw' Dw Uw2 R L2 Fw' Rw2 B2 F Uw' Bw Rw' Lw' F Rw' L2 F D2 R2 B2 R' D2 R' Lw Rw' Uw2 B R
*6. *Uw2 Dw2 Bw Lw U2 Lw' 3Rw2 3Fw F2 3Rw 3Fw Uw2 U2 Fw Uw 3Fw Uw2 L2 Uw 3Fw' Uw' R' B2 Lw2 Dw' U' 3Fw' Fw' U2 D L2 3Uw Bw2 Fw 3Rw' F2 Lw2 3Rw D2 R U' D R2 L Lw' Bw' R' Uw2 Rw 3Uw' Uw' 3Rw' Fw' Lw2 Bw' 3Fw' F' R' Rw U2 3Rw U2 Dw' Bw2 Rw B' L2 B2 Lw F2 Dw' 3Fw' 3Uw' Uw Rw Bw F2 Uw' R' D2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F R' F R2 U' R2 F U' R U R'
*3. *D' B' U' D' F D' L B' D F' R2 F' B' L2 B U2 F2 L2 D
*4. *F' R' D' B D2 U' R F2 D2 B D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L' B2 F2 D2 L Fw2 R' U L Fw2 L D R Uw2 L' Uw2 U Fw U2 F2 R Fw L2 Uw L R' D' B' Uw' Rw' F
*5. *D Fw2 Dw' L' Fw Bw2 D' Rw2 U' Dw' Fw2 B2 Dw2 L Lw U Fw' F2 Uw' B Lw2 Uw' U Fw Dw2 F' Rw' R Lw Bw2 Fw2 F B' D U Rw D2 F' Rw2 U Fw U' R B F2 Bw Rw R' L' Uw' Bw2 Rw F D2 F2 B' Rw Lw' L' D2
*6. *L' 3Rw Fw2 3Fw2 R2 U' Dw2 3Fw' F Lw2 B L Uw2 B' U' 3Rw2 3Fw' Uw2 3Rw2 Dw' U2 D' Fw' Uw' 3Rw Fw' Rw2 Fw2 D Lw 3Rw2 B2 R2 Rw' Lw' 3Fw2 Lw2 Fw2 Bw' 3Rw2 F Uw' Rw L' 3Uw 3Rw2 D2 F2 3Rw' F L' Bw2 3Uw D' F' U2 3Uw2 Fw Uw U' Dw D R2 B' 3Fw2 Fw2 R Rw2 3Uw' Fw2 Lw B D Dw' 3Uw2 Uw U2 Fw B 3Rw2
*7. *Dw 3Fw Fw B' Lw' Rw D' 3Dw Rw' R 3Uw' 3Dw U Fw L' 3Lw 3Dw2 Fw2 Lw' L R' 3Rw2 3Bw R2 Bw U2 Lw L Rw' 3Rw2 R2 3Uw 3Lw' 3Uw' 3Rw' F' R' D2 3Lw2 F' 3Dw L Lw Bw 3Uw' D' Dw2 3Dw2 B2 Uw2 F' 3Rw R' 3Dw 3Uw2 L' Lw2 3Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 3Bw2 Dw2 3Dw' 3Uw2 Bw' Fw' Lw U D2 3Dw2 3Rw' Dw' Lw' Rw2 Fw2 R2 Rw' Lw 3Uw' Fw' 3Rw' 3Bw' 3Rw' R2 D F Lw2 D Rw' 3Dw Uw' 3Lw2 3Rw L2 3Uw' 3Dw Uw' 3Fw Rw' Dw'

*Clock*
*1. *UR1+ DR4+ DL3- UL1+ U1+ R6+ D1- L1+ ALL2+ y2 U2+ R0+ D2- L0+ ALL4+ DR DL
*2. *UR6+ DR4+ DL4+ UL4- U4- R1+ D4- L0+ ALL4+ y2 U4+ R2+ D0+ L4- ALL4+ DL
*3. *UR3+ DR5- DL4- UL2+ U4+ R4- D2+ L4+ ALL1+ y2 U1+ R3+ D2+ L3+ ALL3+ UR DR DL
*4. *UR4+ DR4+ DL4+ UL4+ U6+ R3- D4+ L1+ ALL4- y2 U5+ R5+ D1+ L0+ ALL0+ DR DL
*5. *UR1- DR2+ DL5- UL3+ U3+ R2+ D0+ L1- ALL0+ y2 U3+ R3- D5+ L6+ ALL5+ UR DR

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' L' U' B R B R' L B L' U' l' r
*2. *U' L' U' R B R U' R U' R B' l
*3. *B' R B' L' R U' L' U B R' U u l' r b
*4. *B' R B L' U' R L' R U B' R' l r
*5. *R' L U' R U' B R L' U B L' u' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5,0) / (2,-1) / (0,-3) / (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,-3) / (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-4) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (4,-4)
*2. *(0,2) / (1,4) / (3,0) / (-1,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,-5) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (2,0) / (6,-2) / (4,0) / (4,0) / (3,0)
*3. *(4,0) / (0,-3) / (6,-3) / (-3,0) / (5,-4) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (4,0) / (0,-4) / (2,0)
*4. *(-3,2) / (0,6) / (0,3) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (3,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,-2) / (0,-1) / (-4,0) / (0,-5) / (-4,-1)
*5. *(-3,5) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (4,-2) / (-3,-3) / (-4,0) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (-1,-5) / (0,-2) / (-5,-2) /

*Skewb*
*1. *U L U R' B' L B L' R' U B'
*2. *L R B R' L' R' L' B' R' L' U'
*3. *B L U R B U B L B R' L'
*4. *U L R U L' R L' B' L' U' R'
*5. *R B R' U B U B' L R B R

*KiloMinx*
*1. *F2' flip BL BR2' U' R' U2 R' U2 R flip R2' F2 L BR R' U2' L2' BL2' U' R F2' U2' F' U' R F' U2' R2' F' R'
*2. *BR flip U R' F2 R2 L2 U R' L2 flip F2' L2 BR' U' BR2 R2 BR BL2' U F2' U F2' R' F2' U2 R2' F U2' F2 U' F
*3. *R2 flip R2' L' F2 U2 L2 BL2' L2 flip U2 BR2' R' F2' U2' BL2' L BR' U2' R U F' R' U F2' U F2 R' U
*4. *R2 flip BR2' U R' L2 U' R' U2' flip U F2 U L U BL2' L2 BL2' R F2 R2 F2 U2' F' U R' F2 U F
*5. *R L2 flip R U2' L' F2' R L2' U' BL2' flip BR2' R2 U' F' R2' L2' BR2 BL2' U R' U' F2' R2' F2 U' R2' F2' U2' F' R' F

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R' U R2 U' R' U' R' F2 R U' R'
*3. *U B R B2 U F' D2 L2 U' L F B L2 F L2 D2 F2 B2 R2
*4. *F' L U2 F2 R2 D R2 D' R2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 B' D F' R L' B' U' Uw2 Rw2 U B D2 R2 B' Rw2 F' U' B2 Rw F R2 Uw2 R2 L' Fw' Uw' Rw2 L' U Rw2 D
*5. *R2 Uw2 Fw2 Dw2 Bw2 D R L2 Rw2 U Fw F' Rw' L' U' F Uw R2 Fw2 D L2 Lw F' D Lw Fw2 Rw2 R F2 Uw' Lw Rw' D' B Rw Dw' L R2 F U F U' Rw' B2 Fw2 Bw' Uw2 Dw U2 F' U' R Rw' Dw Lw' D' Dw' L' Rw Bw
*OH. *U2 L' U2 F2 L' R2 U2 B2 U2 B R2 F R2 U R' D' F2 D' R
*Clock. *UR3+ DR3+ DL3- UL3- U1+ R1- D5+ L1- ALL5+ y2 U1- R3- D5+ L4- ALL5- UR DR
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *B L B U B L B' R U' B' U' u l' r'
*Square-1. *(6,2) / (-5,1) / (-3,0) / (5,-4) / (0,-5) / (3,0) / (3,-3) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (2,0) / (5,0) / (4,0) / (-2,-1)
*Skewb. *R B R B L B' R' L' B' R' U'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *l' b B f' F' r b' l f L' R B' L' R' B F' R' F
*2. *L B F' b f F' f R B L' F R B F' R' F
*3. *l b B R f' l' b r' L R B R' B F L R'
*4. *L' R' F' b B' l b' f l f L B F' L' R' F L F'
*5. *l' L F R' b l' f' r F' L F' L B L R B'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw' Rw U Bw B' Lw B' Rw U L Rw' Lw' Uw' Lw' Rw' Lw Bw' Rw' Lw' l r b'
*2. *Lw Rw L' R' B Rw' Lw' R' B' Bw Uw Bw Lw' Uw' Bw' Lw' Rw' l r
*3. *Uw U Rw L' R Bw' U' B' Uw' R Rw' Uw Rw' Uw Rw' Lw Uw Bw' Rw' u' l' r' b
*4. *U Lw' U Bw Uw' L' R' B' Bw Uw Lw Uw Bw Rw Lw Uw l' r b
*5. *Uw Lw' U Lw' L' Rw' U R' B' Lw' Rw U Uw' Lw' Rw' Lw' Bw' Rw' u l r'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 D L3 U R2 U L2 D R D2 R U2 R U L D R D2 L U L2 D R U3 L D2 R U R D R U L U L2 D R2
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R2 U L D2 R2 U2 L U L D2 R U L2 D2 R2 U R U L D L U L D2 R U2 L U R2 D R
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R3 U L3 D2 R3 U L U L U L D R D L U R U R2 D L D L D R U2 L D R U2 L D R D L D L U2 R
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R2 U2 L D2 R U2 L2 D L U R2 D L U R D2 L D L U R U R D R D L2 U R2 D L2 U L D R U R2 U L
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D R U L2 D R2 U2 R D2 L U2 L D L D2 R3 U L U2 L D2 R D L U R U2 L2 D2 R3 U2 L D

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L' U L F L2 U2 R2 U' R' U' F2 R2 D' R2 U' B U' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U D2 B2 R' L U B' R B2 L2 B L2 B U2 F2 B' D2 L F' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 B' D2 R' F2 L R2 B2 D2 U2 R' U R2 F2 U R' D2 B L U' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F R2 F' U2 F D2 B D2 U2 F' R2 F' U' L' B2 D' U' F U B R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F R F2 U2 B D L2 B2 D U' F2 R2 F L2 D R B' R U F2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 D L2 B' D' B' U R' B D' B2 L F'
*2. *R' L' D2 F' R' B2 L F D' L2 F2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 R D2
*3. *B' U' D2 B D L' D F2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 U R F U2
*4. *F' D F2 B' R' U' D' R2 B L F' B2 U L2 D R2 D' B2 D
*5. *D' L2 D R2 D U R2 B L2 U' R' B D L B F' U' R2 F2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UR UF UL UB UL UB UL UF UL UB UR UL UF UB LB UB UL UF LB UB UL RF UR UF UB UL UF RF RB UB LF UL UF LF UL UF UR UL RB UB UR DL DB DR RB DF DL DB DF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF LF+2 UL UB RB DF DR+ DB+2 DR DB DR+2 UR+ DB+ RB+2
*2. * UF UR UF UB UR UF UR UF UB UR UF UL UF UL UF LB UL LB RF UF UL UB UR RF UR UF RF UF UL UB RB UB UR UF RB UB LF UF UR UL UB LF UL UF RF UR LF DL LB LF UF DR RF DF DR UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UB+2 UL UB RF+ DF
*3. * UR UF UL UF UB UL UF UR UB UR UL UB UR UL UB LB RF UF UR UL UB UR UL UB RF UF UL RF UF RB UR RF LF UF UR UB RF UR LF UF UL UF DR RF DB DF DR RF RB UR UF DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR UB UB+ UR UB+2 UL+2 LB RF- UF+ UL- DR RF+ DB+ RB+2 DB+
*4. * UF UR UF UR UL UF UB UR UF UB UL UB UR LB RF UF UR UB UL RF UR UF UB UL UB LB UL RB LF UL UF UR UB UR UL RB UR RB UR DB LB DB DF DL LF UF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR LF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF DR UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ LF+ UF UR LF UF UR+2 UB+ UR+ LF+2 DF+2
*5. * UR UF UB UL UF UR UF UL UB UL UF UR UB LB RF UR UF UR UB UR LB UL UF UR UB RB UR UF UB RB LF UL UB UR UF UL LF UL UB RB LF UL DL LB LF DR RF DB UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB UR+ UF UR+2 UB+2 LF- UL+ RB DR+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *F R F R F R BR' D' F' D F BR F' R' L F' U' F R' L' U L U R' B' D F' L U B'
*2. *L U' F R U R' U' F' U' L BL' B' U' B U BL F L' F' L' R U R' L R' U' R L U' D' R' D' BL BR' U BL
*3. *L B L BL L' BL' B' L' U' L BL' B' U' B U BL L F L' U' R L' R U' L U' F' U' L' U BL' F' D' L' B D' B' BL'
*4. *R D BR R BR' R' D' R' F' R D BR R BR' R' D' R F' R' L U F U F' R' U' F' L F' R F D' BR' D F' BL L B'
*5. *L' U' L' F' L' F U' R' F R F L' F' R' F' R' U' R' L' U F' U R' L' F' U R' L' R' L' F U' BR' B' U' B' L' BR B U


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 27, 2022)

Results for week 38: Congratulations to Luke Garrett, Theo Goluboff, and Ash Black!

*2x2x2*(202)
1.  1.20 Legomanz
2.  1.39 Charles Jerome
3.  1.46 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  1.56 2022duyn02
5.  1.65 asacuber
6.  1.71 Luke Garrett
7.  1.79 OriginalUsername
8.  1.83 AydenNguyen
9.  1.84 Brendyn Dunagan
10.  1.89 JackPfeifer
11.  1.90 Shaun Mack
12.  1.92 Redicubeman
13.  1.99 DhruvA
13.  1.99 Theo Goluboff
15.  2.04 Imran Rahman
16.  2.08 Jakub.G
17.  2.10 Alex Tosting
18.  2.14 tsutt099
19.  2.17 arquillian
20.  2.20 darrensaito
21.  2.38 DistanceRunner25
22.  2.44 Ryan Pilat
23.  2.47 turtwig
24.  2.49 David ep
25.  2.52 remopihel
26.  2.57 Pixaler
27.  2.63 Adweehun
28.  2.64 smitty cubes
29.  2.67 MrKuba600
30.  2.69 Cuber2s
31.  2.71 Cody_Caston
31.  2.71 Eli Apperson
33.  2.78 nigelthecuber
34.  2.80 mihnea3000
34.  2.80 Greyson banana
36.  2.81 BradenTheMagician
37.  2.83 Antto Pitkänen
38.  2.84 Boris McCoy
39.  2.85 Dream Cubing
40.  2.86 JustGoodCuber
41.  2.89 Jude_Stradtner
41.  2.89 Kar0
43.  2.90 Jonathan Truchot
44.  2.92 Tues
45.  2.99 Triangles_are_cubers
46.  3.01 2018KEAR02
47.  3.03 ichcubegerne
48.  3.05 Jorian Meeuse
49.  3.06 asiahyoo1997
50.  3.07 AidanNoogie
51.  3.13 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
52.  3.19 parkertrager
53.  3.22 DGCubes
53.  3.22 tJardigradHe
55.  3.27 MCuber
56.  3.29 bennettstouder
57.  3.33 baseballjello67
58.  3.35 max jensen
58.  3.35 Nong Quoc Khanh
58.  3.35 beabernardes
61.  3.39 ganiscool
62.  3.44 Traveler5240
63.  3.45 InfinityCuber324
64.  3.46 Jammy
65.  3.49 Ash Black
66.  3.50 BlueJacket
67.  3.52 Timona
68.  3.56 gruuby
69.  3.57 YouCubing
70.  3.59 Cale S
71.  3.60 eyeballboi
72.  3.65 Zamirul Faris
72.  3.65 PiKeeper
74.  3.72 Kacper Jędrzejuk
75.  3.73 hyn
76.  3.78 ARSCubing
77.  3.83 weatherman223
78.  3.84 Christopher Fandrich
79.  3.87 WizardCM
80.  3.90 Fisko
81.  3.91 DynaXT
82.  3.92 agradess2
83.  3.94 Calcube
84.  3.96 BradyLawrence
85.  3.99 Utkarsh Ashar
86.  4.02 midnightcuberx
87.  4.05 Luke Solves Cubes
88.  4.06 João Vinicius
89.  4.08 That1Cuber
90.  4.13 Cubing Simplified
90.  4.13 Fred Lang
92.  4.17 JacobLittleton
93.  4.20 stanley chapel
94.  4.23 Nitin Kumar 2018
95.  4.26 Cubey_Tube
96.  4.28 InlandEmpireCuber
97.  4.30 KingWilwin16
98.  4.31 bh13
99.  4.33 TheReasonableCuber
100.  4.36 Oliver Pällo
100.  4.36 Parke187
102.  4.38 Jakub D
103.  4.39 Magma Cubing
104.  4.45 aznbn
105.  4.49 rdurette10
106.  4.55 Topherlul
106.  4.55 calcuber1800
108.  4.58 Maxematician
109.  4.59 JFCUBING
110.  4.61 MJbaka
110.  4.61 Abram Grimsley
110.  4.61 Der Der
110.  4.61 Koen van Aller
114.  4.68 d2polld
115.  4.77 CubeEnthusiast15
116.  4.78 DUDECUBER
117.  4.84 bluishshark
118.  4.87 VectorCubes
119.  4.89 xyzzy
119.  4.89 abunickabhi
119.  4.89 Cand
122.  4.90 AlexISCrazy
123.  4.95 Clock_Enthusiast
124.  4.96 switkreytyahhhh
125.  4.97 Homeschool Cubing
126.  5.04 rlnninja44
127.  5.07 khachuli
128.  5.08 Super_Cuber903
129.  5.18 edcuberrules8473
130.  5.22 Ravman
130.  5.22 Li Xiang
132.  5.27 ya boi jimmy
133.  5.44 Isaiah The Scott
134.  5.46 Meanjuice
135.  5.58 c00bmaster
136.  5.69 Hyperion
137.  5.74 2019ECKE02
137.  5.74 Jules Graham
139.  5.90 sqAree
140.  5.93 CryptoConnor
141.  6.01 BigBrainBoi989
142.  6.06 YellowEnte
143.  6.13 White KB
144.  6.22 Panagiotis Christopoulos
145.  6.27 slaifjdliajf
146.  6.33 Jack Law
146.  6.33 Haya_Mirror
146.  6.33 Chai003
149.  6.42 Lukz
150.  6.51 Ssiא
150.  6.51 Poorcuber09
152.  6.55 lumes2121
153.  6.64 Arnavol
154.  6.68 Henry13
155.  6.71 pb_cuber
156.  6.78 LittleLumos
157.  6.88 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
158.  6.92 CaptainCuber
159.  6.98 NONOGamer12
160.  7.00 WTFperm
161.  7.10 PCCuber
162.  7.16 ILikeTrains
163.  7.28 Hazwi
164.  7.29 tungsten
165.  7.37 roxanajohnson01
166.  7.45 FeelTheBeat
167.  7.50 Aidan Hiah
168.  7.56 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
168.  7.56 SpeedCubeLegend17
170.  7.70 Quixoteace
171.  7.79 Caden Fisher
172.  7.81 DaTornadoKarateCuber
173.  7.95 Qzinator
174.  8.10 Multicubing
175.  8.26 Rubika-37-021204
176.  8.35 Omkar1
177.  8.65 SuperCrafter51
178.  8.69 CubeLub3r
179.  8.76 Danielle Ang
180.  8.86 Splenj
181.  8.95 CUubingCure
182.  9.08 Jason Tzeng
183.  9.21 freshcuber.de
184.  9.28 Jrg
185.  9.32 Athervus
186.  9.34 myoder
187.  9.48 One Wheel
188.  9.50 cuberboy123
189.  9.99 Andy Chakarov
189.  9.99 sporteisvogel
191.  10.33 Thewan
192.  10.42 Twisted Cubing
193.  10.45 thomas.sch
194.  10.62 RubikAr
195.  10.95 arbivara
196.  11.01 Jacck
197.  11.21 EmmaTheCapicorn
198.  11.44 Idk_htp_Cubes!
199.  11.80 kflynn
200.  12.19 NetherCubing
201.  13.18 Penguinocuber
202.  DNF Enoch Jiang


*3x3x3*(267)
1.  5.34 Luke Garrett
2.  5.80 BrianJ
3.  6.09 Theo Goluboff


Spoiler



4.  6.30 Traveler5240
5.  6.71 OriginalUsername
6.  6.86 benzhao
6.  6.86 JackPfeifer
8.  6.95 asiahyoo1997
9.  7.04 tJardigradHe
10.  7.06 Legomanz
11.  7.23 Brendyn Dunagan
12.  7.24 Ryan Pilat
13.  7.33 Alex Tosting
14.  7.47 David ep
15.  7.52 Shaun Mack
16.  7.58 DLXCubing
17.  7.66 Zamirul Faris
18.  7.68 MichaelNielsen
19.  7.73 lilwoaji
20.  7.82 DistanceRunner25
21.  7.88 Charles Jerome
22.  7.92 darrensaito
23.  7.95 ganiscool
24.  7.96 Christopher Fandrich
25.  8.02 Kar0
26.  8.07 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
27.  8.09 Pixaler
28.  8.10 MrKuba600
29.  8.17 Jonathan Truchot
30.  8.34 Heewon Seo
31.  8.39 AidanNoogie
32.  8.40 AndyMok
33.  8.42 tsutt099
34.  8.67 BlueJacket
35.  8.78 Redicubeman
36.  8.84 arquillian
37.  8.85 Ash Black
38.  8.95 Tues
39.  8.98 DhruvA
40.  9.01 Dream Cubing
41.  9.11 Jakub.G
42.  9.15 eyeballboi
43.  9.16 Aerocuber
44.  9.18 Max C.
45.  9.19 2022duyn02
46.  9.27 BradenTheMagician
47.  9.32 turtwig
48.  9.37 mihnea3000
49.  9.48 qaz
50.  9.58 Adweehun
51.  9.67 YouCubing
52.  9.73 sband17
52.  9.73 JacobLittleton
54.  9.80 DGCubes
55.  9.85 Cale S
56.  9.86 wearephamily1719
57.  9.88 Greyson banana
58.  9.95 Vince M
59.  9.96 VectorCubes
60.  9.97 agradess2
61.  9.99 Boris McCoy
62.  10.14 Antto Pitkänen
63.  10.15 Jorian Meeuse
64.  10.25 switkreytyahhhh
65.  10.28 remopihel
66.  10.37 Eli Apperson
67.  10.38 Ontricus
68.  10.44 Utkarsh Ashar
69.  10.46 DuckubingCuber347
70.  10.54 Fred Lang
71.  10.60 d2polld
72.  10.73 2018KEAR02
73.  10.87 Oliver Pällo
74.  10.90 Jude_Stradtner
75.  10.93 Trexrush1
75.  10.93 20luky3
77.  10.95 Kacper Jędrzejuk
78.  10.96 Jammy
79.  10.99 MJbaka
80.  11.02 lumes2121
81.  11.03 Parke187
82.  11.05 leolrg
83.  11.06 MCuber
84.  11.10 gruuby
85.  11.14 Cubey_Tube
86.  11.22 The Cubing Fanatic
87.  11.29 Sub1Hour
88.  11.33 weatherman223
88.  11.33 PCCuber
90.  11.35 Victor Tang
91.  11.49 any name you wish
91.  11.49 Luke Solves Cubes
93.  11.50 Chris Van Der Brink
94.  11.57 Garf
95.  11.67 WizardCM
96.  11.71 KingWilwin16
97.  11.74 ichcubegerne
98.  11.83 TheReasonableCuber
98.  11.83 Maxematician
100.  11.85 Alison Meador
101.  11.91 aznbn
102.  12.03 bennettstouder
103.  12.04 LwBigcubes
104.  12.08 MartinN13
105.  12.12 rlnninja44
106.  12.15 beabernardes
107.  12.19 calcuber1800
108.  12.27 FishTalons
109.  12.33 Timona
110.  12.45 Koen van Aller
111.  12.46 JFCUBING
112.  12.47 ARSCubing
113.  12.49 Jules Graham
114.  12.53 abunickabhi
114.  12.53 WHY841
116.  12.61 Cubing Simplified
117.  12.64 Nong Quoc Khanh
118.  12.66 João Vinicius
119.  12.68 superkitkat106
119.  12.68 Enoch Jiang
121.  12.71 Omkar1
122.  12.72 Calcube
122.  12.72 Magma Cubing
124.  12.73 sqAree
125.  12.86 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
126.  12.92 max jensen
127.  12.98 c00bmaster
128.  13.07 Ali161102
128.  13.07 DUDECUBER
130.  13.17 DesertWolf
131.  13.19 xyzzy
132.  13.46 bh13
133.  13.50 pjk
134.  13.59 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
135.  13.63 Nitin Kumar 2018
136.  13.70 SpeedCubeReview
137.  13.72 Triangles_are_cubers
138.  13.75 SpiFunTastic
139.  13.78 trangium
140.  13.81 InlandEmpireCuber
141.  13.86 2019ECKE02
142.  13.88 ly_6
143.  13.89 smitty cubes
144.  13.95 InfinityCuber324
145.  13.96 epride17
146.  14.09 qatumciuzacqul
147.  14.21 nigelthecuber
148.  14.33 Der Der
148.  14.33 midnightcuberx
150.  14.49 LittleLumos
151.  14.51 Fisko
152.  14.52 rdurette10
153.  14.53 dhafin
154.  14.55 Kaito Kid Cuber
155.  14.79 CubeLub3r
156.  14.91 Ssiא
157.  15.00 Topherlul
158.  15.04 hyn
159.  15.05 JustGoodCuber
160.  15.06 YoAkshYo
161.  15.07 bluishshark
162.  15.17 White KB
163.  15.21 DynaXT
164.  15.45 Isaiah The Scott
165.  15.61 Haya_Mirror
166.  15.72 Aidan Hiah
167.  15.76 CaptainCuber
168.  15.81 CryptoConnor
169.  15.83 stanley chapel
170.  16.00 elimescube
171.  16.01 Homeschool Cubing
172.  16.14 Li Xiang
173.  16.24 Abram Grimsley
174.  16.33 Arace aaron
175.  16.52 Super_Cuber903
176.  16.60 Hyperion
177.  16.77 Cand
178.  17.24 RyanSoh
179.  17.75 Jakob Wickenberg
180.  17.79 slaifjdliajf
180.  17.79 Petri Krzywacki
182.  17.87 WTFperm
183.  18.02 ErezE
184.  18.15 Chai003
185.  18.24 myoder
186.  18.28 mr honey
187.  18.39 filmip
188.  18.41 Ravman
189.  18.45 That1Cuber
190.  18.46 SpeedCubeLegend17
191.  18.69 Henry13
192.  18.70 YellowEnte
193.  18.90 Poorcuber09
194.  19.27 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
195.  19.46 RisingShinx
196.  19.59 khachuli
197.  19.70 FeelTheBeat
198.  19.81 Danielle Ang
199.  20.32 CubeEnthusiast15
200.  20.72 roconnor1994
201.  20.75 Hazwi
202.  20.77 sporteisvogel
203.  20.84 Tekooo
204.  21.02 One Wheel
205.  21.74 NoSekt
206.  21.84 Splenj
207.  22.10 kflynn
208.  22.53 Phazer
209.  22.73 The grandmaster
210.  22.77 Jason Tzeng
211.  22.79 Jrg
212.  22.82 roxanajohnson01
213.  23.04 Caden Fisher
214.  23.17 Jack Law
215.  23.25 Lord brainy
215.  23.25 DaTornadoKarateCuber
217.  23.48 Elisa Rippe
218.  23.85 Lukz
219.  24.05 Mike Hughey
220.  24.14 RichCuberBoy389
221.  24.15 Meanjuice
222.  24.18 ILikeTrains
223.  24.24 Rubika-37-021204
224.  24.29 Multicubing
225.  24.39 fani
226.  24.90 tungsten
227.  25.02 SuperCrafter51
228.  25.30 BigBrainBoi989
229.  25.75 1davey29
230.  25.80 ya boi jimmy
231.  26.08 NONOGamer12
232.  26.14 Exmestify
233.  26.25 Panagiotis Christopoulos
234.  26.42 gancubethebest
235.  26.75 Quixoteace
236.  27.03 Gavsters_Cubing
237.  27.43 freshcuber.de
238.  27.45 edcuberrules8473
239.  28.05 CUubingCure
240.  28.47 yusri Ahamed
241.  28.72 JamesBond54
242.  30.19 sleepx
243.  30.33 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
244.  30.59 Thewan
245.  30.62 GT8590
246.  32.06 DNP Cuber
247.  32.42 Huntsidermy Cubed
248.  32.73 Penguinocuber
249.  32.81 ArdenLuvzCats
250.  34.49 Jacck
251.  35.01 Idk_htp_Cubes!
252.  35.39 GamingLachss
253.  36.24 arbivara
254.  37.44 crackercuber
255.  37.88 Rubik’s cube champion
256.  39.80 Taffy23
257.  39.83 RubikAr
258.  40.31 Andy Chakarov
259.  41.57 AlexISCrazy
260.  42.86 HelgeBerlin
261.  42.89 SecretSix
262.  49.56 EmmaTheCapicorn
263.  49.69 TanushOP
264.  49.81 Cuberkai
265.  50.41 Amit Plays And Reviews
266.  52.54 Sub cuber offical
267.  DNF GUY1980


*4x4x4*(129)
1.  25.79 asiahyoo1997
2.  28.53 tJardigradHe
3.  29.81 darrensaito


Spoiler



4.  29.82 Ryan Pilat
5.  29.96 Theo Goluboff
6.  30.36 OriginalUsername
7.  31.09 Dream Cubing
8.  31.47 Jonathan Truchot
9.  32.08 G2013
10.  32.32 ganiscool
11.  32.77 Luke Garrett
12.  32.94 Kar0
13.  33.30 MrKuba600
14.  33.67 MCuber
15.  34.09 Max C.
16.  34.74 Jakub.G
17.  35.16 BradenTheMagician
18.  37.00 mihnea3000
19.  37.59 Ash Black
20.  38.61 tsutt099
21.  38.64 Tues
22.  38.65 2018KEAR02
23.  38.79 agradess2
24.  39.57 DGCubes
25.  39.70 Adweehun
26.  40.30 remopihel
27.  40.97 Christopher Fandrich
28.  41.66 MartinN13
29.  41.93 KingWilwin16
30.  42.07 DistanceRunner25
31.  42.16 Vince M
32.  42.66 wearephamily1719
33.  43.11 DhruvA
34.  43.15 Timona
35.  43.16 Pixaler
36.  43.17 TheReasonableCuber
37.  43.54 Oliver Pällo
38.  43.56 gruuby
39.  43.67 ichcubegerne
40.  44.03 abunickabhi
41.  44.19 Parke187
42.  44.71 JacobLittleton
43.  45.08 aznbn
44.  45.26 YouCubing
45.  45.93 Triangles_are_cubers
46.  45.96 Ontricus
47.  46.46 xyzzy
48.  47.21 Magma Cubing
49.  47.24 switkreytyahhhh
50.  47.67 Maxematician
51.  48.29 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
52.  48.52 weatherman223
53.  49.08 beabernardes
54.  49.64 bh13
55.  49.69 Koen van Aller
56.  49.79 sqAree
57.  49.89 Jammy
58.  49.95 Cubey_Tube
59.  50.51 stanley chapel
60.  50.52 WizardCM
61.  50.73 2022duyn02
62.  50.97 Greyson banana
63.  52.28 FishTalons
63.  52.28 Jude_Stradtner
65.  52.59 BradyLawrence
66.  52.98 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
67.  54.05 Ali161102
68.  54.25 max jensen
69.  54.90 lumes2121
70.  55.40 InlandEmpireCuber
71.  55.56 Calcube
72.  56.01 Kacper Jędrzejuk
73.  56.05 PCCuber
74.  56.20 Fisko
75.  56.40 rdurette10
76.  56.56 DynaXT
76.  56.56 LittleLumos
78.  58.25 elimescube
79.  58.62 JFCUBING
80.  1:00.11 qatumciuzacqul
81.  1:02.79 nigelthecuber
82.  1:05.21 InfinityCuber324
83.  1:05.29 Abram Grimsley
84.  1:05.47 Super_Cuber903
85.  1:05.56 rlnninja44
86.  1:07.91 hyn
87.  1:08.56 Hyperion
88.  1:10.26 Li Xiang
89.  1:10.94 CubeLub3r
90.  1:11.80 Isaiah The Scott
91.  1:12.61 ARSCubing
92.  1:13.14 c00bmaster
93.  1:14.70 filmip
94.  1:14.98 Petri Krzywacki
95.  1:15.16 Jason Tzeng
96.  1:15.21 Danielle Ang
97.  1:17.42 One Wheel
98.  1:18.72 ErezE
99.  1:19.69 Jrg
100.  1:21.60 SpeedCubeLegend17
101.  1:22.32 Haya_Mirror
102.  1:24.44 sporteisvogel
103.  1:24.86 myoder
104.  1:26.65 BigBrainBoi989
105.  1:27.64 FeelTheBeat
106.  1:27.70 nurhid.hisham
107.  1:27.72 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
108.  1:33.81 kflynn
109.  1:35.07 Meanjuice
110.  1:35.19 slaifjdliajf
111.  1:35.85 Rubika-37-021204
112.  1:36.06 NoSekt
113.  1:37.43 DaTornadoKarateCuber
114.  1:38.85 CubeEnthusiast15
115.  1:40.36 freshcuber.de
116.  1:43.32 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
117.  1:43.90 Hazwi
118.  1:44.76 roxanajohnson01
119.  1:46.75 Jacck
120.  1:47.21 smitty cubes
121.  1:47.23 Twisted Cubing
122.  1:47.46 ILikeTrains
123.  2:07.33 Splenj
124.  2:18.71 Lukz
125.  2:19.64 Quixoteace
126.  2:44.24 Rubik’s cube champion
127.  3:27.34 arbivara
128.  DNF Poorcuber09
128.  DNF Panagiotis Christopoulos


*5x5x5*(85)
1.  49.91 tJardigradHe
2.  50.99 asiahyoo1997
3.  53.81 Theo Goluboff


Spoiler



4.  56.95 OriginalUsername
5.  58.02 Dream Cubing
6.  58.83 Ryan Pilat
7.  1:01.94 Luke Garrett
8.  1:02.72 Kar0
9.  1:04.45 ichcubegerne
10.  1:04.73 turtwig
11.  1:06.10 Ash Black
12.  1:08.34 agradess2
13.  1:09.50 ganiscool
14.  1:10.26 Tues
15.  1:10.76 michaelxfy
16.  1:11.76 G2013
17.  1:12.31 Adweehun
18.  1:12.36 BradenTheMagician
19.  1:13.58 DGCubes
20.  1:14.48 LwBigcubes
21.  1:14.49 DhruvA
22.  1:17.26 any name you wish
23.  1:17.55 gruuby
24.  1:17.59 Magma Cubing
25.  1:17.70 2018KEAR02
26.  1:17.71 remopihel
27.  1:18.63 Vince M
28.  1:19.26 tsutt099
29.  1:19.84 Christopher Fandrich
30.  1:20.24 switkreytyahhhh
31.  1:20.61 Cale S
32.  1:21.40 WizardCM
33.  1:21.83 KingWilwin16
34.  1:22.04 abunickabhi
35.  1:22.45 TheReasonableCuber
36.  1:23.92 Pixaler
37.  1:24.12 YouCubing
38.  1:24.36 Keroma12
39.  1:25.82 2022duyn02
40.  1:29.33 Jammy
41.  1:30.22 JacobLittleton
42.  1:30.67 sqAree
43.  1:34.90 Ontricus
44.  1:35.50 elimescube
45.  1:37.12 Koen van Aller
46.  1:37.43 Kacper Jędrzejuk
47.  1:40.27 Timona
48.  1:40.47 Parke187
49.  1:46.26 Maxematician
50.  1:46.78 rdurette10
51.  1:49.14 Calcube
52.  1:49.86 Jude_Stradtner
53.  1:51.38 c00bmaster
54.  1:51.67 Der Der
55.  1:51.99 weatherman223
56.  1:53.37 InlandEmpireCuber
57.  1:53.83 bh13
57.  1:53.83 Nitin Kumar 2018
59.  1:56.15 LittleLumos
60.  2:01.16 One Wheel
61.  2:03.07 rlnninja44
62.  2:05.80 max jensen
63.  2:09.53 filmip
64.  2:11.66 Isaiah The Scott
65.  2:19.27 JFCUBING
66.  2:22.68 Jrg
67.  2:25.64 Rubika-37-021204
68.  2:29.41 InfinityCuber324
69.  2:35.19 Danielle Ang
70.  2:37.29 CubeEnthusiast15
71.  2:48.83 sporteisvogel
72.  2:51.44 Tekooo
73.  2:52.88 Meanjuice
74.  2:53.80 myoder
75.  2:57.62 Greyson banana
76.  3:03.44 Jacck
77.  3:08.48 freshcuber.de
78.  3:10.92 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
79.  3:46.05 Jack Law
80.  4:19.67 Quixoteace
81.  9:23.95 arbivara
82.  DNF MartinN13
82.  DNF Cubey_Tube
82.  DNF BigBrainBoi989
82.  DNF SpeedCubeLegend17


*6x6x6*(46)
1.  1:38.37 Dream Cubing
2.  1:41.95 Theo Goluboff
3.  1:56.12 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1:58.29 ichcubegerne
5.  2:00.15 Luke Garrett
6.  2:00.21 agradess2
7.  2:02.05 Ash Black
8.  2:09.25 Keroma12
9.  2:09.37 michaelxfy
10.  2:20.86 xyzzy
11.  2:22.50 KingWilwin16
12.  2:28.97 gruuby
13.  2:31.77 DGCubes
14.  2:34.84 tsutt099
15.  2:35.70 Magma Cubing
16.  2:39.64 JacobLittleton
17.  2:41.73 TheReasonableCuber
18.  2:43.61 Adweehun
19.  2:44.59 Jammy
20.  2:49.18 WizardCM
21.  2:51.13 Antto Pitkänen
22.  2:54.34 Christopher Fandrich
23.  3:19.33 elimescube
24.  3:27.33 Koen van Aller
25.  3:30.20 Calcube
26.  3:35.66 bh13
27.  3:40.51 Kacper Jędrzejuk
28.  3:41.10 sqAree
29.  3:50.52 One Wheel
30.  4:03.32 Isaiah The Scott
31.  4:10.30 max jensen
32.  4:19.56 Jrg
33.  4:41.57 Rubika-37-021204
34.  5:05.69 sporteisvogel
35.  5:15.77 myoder
36.  6:15.91 freshcuber.de
37.  6:41.65 roxanajohnson01
38.  6:51.95 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
39.  7:49.70 Meanjuice
40.  DNF turtwig
40.  DNF switkreytyahhhh
40.  DNF Hyperion
40.  DNF thomas.sch
40.  DNF CubeLub3r
40.  DNF PCCuber
40.  DNF Kalindu


*7x7x7*(40)
1.  2:01.87 Lim Hung
2.  2:22.25 JackPfeifer
3.  2:27.58 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  2:46.43 ichcubegerne
5.  2:50.32 Theo Goluboff
6.  2:59.49 michaelxfy
7.  3:05.15 Ash Black
8.  3:08.31 Luke Garrett
9.  3:15.82 agradess2
10.  3:29.68 YouCubing
11.  3:33.33 Keroma12
12.  3:34.49 xyzzy
13.  3:41.26 gruuby
14.  4:00.72 Garf
15.  4:02.08 Jammy
16.  4:09.69 WizardCM
17.  4:16.96 Magma Cubing
18.  4:22.24 remopihel
19.  4:25.50 TheReasonableCuber
20.  4:35.95 switkreytyahhhh
21.  4:44.50 elimescube
22.  4:53.05 Adweehun
23.  5:24.81 bh13
24.  5:30.39 Calcube
25.  5:34.45 c00bmaster
26.  5:56.41 Homeschool Cubing
27.  6:00.11 One Wheel
28.  6:24.80 Jrg
29.  6:34.48 Kacper Jędrzejuk
30.  6:53.21 Rubika-37-021204
31.  7:41.57 thomas.sch
32.  7:43.42 sporteisvogel
33.  8:30.72 myoder
34.  8:34.44 InlandEmpireCuber
35.  8:59.91 nurhid.hisham
36.  DNF LwBigcubes
36.  DNF Cubey_Tube
36.  DNF max jensen
36.  DNF Isaiah The Scott
36.  DNF TanushOP


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(55)
1.  2.56 smitty cubes
2.  3.93 Theo Goluboff
3.  4.80 Hyperion


Spoiler



4.  4.86 BrianJ
5.  5.09 turtwig
6.  6.00 Isaiah The Scott
7.  6.37 Tues
8.  6.52 Luke Garrett
9.  6.53 BradenTheMagician
10.  7.47 remopihel
11.  7.54 Adweehun
12.  8.58 tsutt099
13.  8.80 Alex Tosting
14.  8.96 hyn
15.  9.15 2022duyn02
16.  10.16 hah27
17.  10.25 Christopher Fandrich
18.  10.74 Jorian Meeuse
19.  10.82 Ash Black
20.  11.40 Greyson banana
21.  11.69 nigelthecuber
22.  12.21 CubeEnthusiast15
23.  12.50 Ravman
24.  13.27 darrensaito
25.  13.81 max jensen
26.  14.38 Li Xiang
27.  14.98 2019ECKE02
28.  15.04 Cand
29.  15.24 ichcubegerne
30.  15.56 agradess2
31.  15.89 bluishshark
32.  17.51 Jack Law
33.  24.03 stanley chapel
34.  25.68 sqAree
35.  26.56 WizardCM
36.  30.68 LittleLumos
37.  30.74 João Vinicius
38.  40.23 Kalindu
39.  41.65 SpeedCubeLegend17
40.  44.06 Koen van Aller
41.  45.39 sporteisvogel
42.  46.63 Homeschool Cubing
43.  48.93 Kacper Jędrzejuk
44.  51.41 weatherman223
45.  52.11 InlandEmpireCuber
46.  52.56 Ssiא
47.  59.52 gruuby
48.  1:08.48 filmip
49.  1:43.43 BigBrainBoi989
50.  2:09.24 arbivara
51.  2:15.67 Caden Fisher
52.  2:56.17 Quixoteace
53.  DNF Jacck
53.  DNF TheReasonableCuber
53.  DNF DaTornadoKarateCuber


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(37)
1.  22.24 sigalig
2.  22.73 arquillian
3.  23.31 G2013


Spoiler



4.  26.38 hah27
5.  29.37 Victor Tang
6.  29.89 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
7.  32.32 abunickabhi
8.  35.72 2019ECKE02
9.  37.26 ican97
10.  39.33 sqAree
11.  43.87 Theo Goluboff
12.  51.86 kainos
13.  52.15 qatumciuzacqul
14.  52.35 Ali161102
15.  1:06.85 FishTalons
16.  1:11.57 DesertWolf
17.  1:14.25 BradenTheMagician
18.  1:35.47 remopihel
19.  1:57.98 João Vinicius
20.  2:03.78 TheReasonableCuber
21.  2:09.79 Kalindu
22.  2:12.50 filmip
23.  2:16.27 max jensen
24.  2:19.03 Ssiא
25.  2:26.49 WizardCM
26.  2:28.41 DynaXT
27.  3:01.32 stanley chapel
28.  3:08.99 Jacck
29.  3:31.43 sporteisvogel
30.  3:43.43 JacobLittleton
31.  3:58.70 LittleLumos
32.  5:29.90 SpeedCubeLegend17
33.  6:03.78 Kacper Jędrzejuk
34.  DNF ichcubegerne
34.  DNF Luke Garrett
34.  DNF arbivara
34.  DNF freshcuber.de


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(16)
1.  1:54.44 Victor Tang
2.  2:07.74 hah27
3.  2:19.74 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung


Spoiler



4.  2:32.14 G2013
5.  2:48.97 2019ECKE02
6.  3:42.26 Keroma12
7.  6:16.28 LittleLumos
8.  9:09.95 Jacck
9.  9:32.16 filmip
10.  18:22.37 Ricco
11.  DNF White KB
11.  DNF DesertWolf
11.  DNF sporteisvogel
11.  DNF max jensen
11.  DNF sqAree
11.  DNF Theo Goluboff


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)
1.  4:09.61 Victor Tang
2.  5:57.57 abunickabhi
3.  6:11.68 2019ECKE02


Spoiler



4.  DNF G2013
4.  DNF hah27
4.  DNF max jensen
4.  DNF Jacck


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  DNF Victor Tang
1.  DNF LittleLumos
1.  DNF max jensen

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF max jensen

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(11)
1.  32/38 59:33 Keroma12
2.  15/20 59:40 Ali161102
3.  19/28 60:00 2019ECKE02


Spoiler



4.  4/4 24:11 sporteisvogel
5.  6/8 47:49 Ricco
6.  3/3 9:46 Jacck
7.  5/7 49:52 remopihel
8.  2/2 1:49 abunickabhi
9.  2/3 26:01 WizardCM
10.  0/2 2 max jensen
10.  8/17 55:04 kainos


*3x3x3 one-handed*(142)
1.  10.21 lilwoaji
2.  11.65 Luke Garrett
3.  11.70 Theo Goluboff


Spoiler



4.  12.09 BrianJ
5.  12.20 Elo13
6.  12.52 OriginalUsername
7.  12.71 Adweehun
8.  12.88 Brendyn Dunagan
9.  12.93 RedstoneTim
10.  12.97 asacuber
11.  13.01 Ryan Pilat
12.  13.16 tJardigradHe
13.  13.56 darrensaito
14.  13.86 asiahyoo1997
15.  14.10 Dream Cubing
16.  14.14 JackPfeifer
17.  14.35 tsutt099
18.  14.42 Jakub.G
19.  14.45 Charles Jerome
20.  14.79 Ash Black
21.  15.07 Tues
22.  15.21 MrKuba600
23.  15.45 Pixaler
24.  16.26 BlueJacket
25.  16.30 midnightcuberx
26.  16.46 ganiscool
27.  16.51 Victor Tang
28.  16.52 turtwig
29.  16.92 Kar0
30.  17.21 BradenTheMagician
31.  17.32 Max C.
32.  17.42 Jonathan Truchot
33.  17.85 ichcubegerne
34.  18.13 Boris McCoy
35.  18.34 DhruvA
36.  18.39 João Vinicius
37.  18.60 MCuber
38.  18.62 Jude_Stradtner
39.  18.70 TheReasonableCuber
40.  18.98 YoAkshYo
40.  18.98 Parke187
42.  18.99 Utkarsh Ashar
43.  19.60 PCCuber
44.  19.75 qaz
45.  19.83 Antto Pitkänen
45.  19.83 2018KEAR02
47.  19.90 xyzzy
48.  20.15 remopihel
48.  20.15 weatherman223
50.  20.17 YouCubing
51.  20.57 Trexrush1
52.  20.58 DGCubes
53.  20.61 switkreytyahhhh
54.  20.64 Christopher Fandrich
55.  20.99 MJbaka
56.  21.15 wearephamily1719
57.  21.51 abunickabhi
58.  21.98 Cale S
59.  22.26 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
60.  22.55 WizardCM
61.  23.10 agradess2
62.  23.15 gruuby
63.  23.27 Sub1Hour
64.  23.61 Chris Van Der Brink
65.  23.88 Ontricus
66.  24.07 2022duyn02
67.  24.28 Cubey_Tube
68.  24.75 qatumciuzacqul
68.  24.75 sqAree
70.  25.66 Luke Solves Cubes
71.  25.80 calcuber1800
72.  26.16 trangium
73.  26.29 InfinityCuber324
74.  26.45 PiKeeper
75.  26.63 bh13
76.  26.69 epride17
77.  26.83 Fisko
78.  26.88 Koen van Aller
79.  26.98 Nitin Kumar 2018
80.  27.11 nigelthecuber
81.  27.24 Jorian Meeuse
82.  27.58 rdurette10
83.  27.67 bennettstouder
84.  27.72 VectorCubes
85.  28.08 FishTalons
86.  28.28 Kacper Jędrzejuk
87.  28.98 JacobLittleton
88.  29.14 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
89.  29.33 Jammy
90.  29.49 rlnninja44
91.  29.55 CubeLub3r
92.  30.02 LittleLumos
93.  30.35 lumes2121
94.  30.36 InlandEmpireCuber
95.  30.40 Calcube
96.  30.45 filmip
97.  31.49 hyn
98.  32.00 Greyson banana
99.  32.49 Hyperion
100.  32.86 Magma Cubing
101.  32.92 Der Der
102.  33.15 Ravman
103.  33.59 Ssiא
104.  34.02 Homeschool Cubing
105.  34.21 Super_Cuber903
106.  35.03 JFCUBING
107.  36.03 Isaiah The Scott
108.  38.14 Jack Law
109.  38.36 Arace aaron
110.  38.47 Poorcuber09
111.  39.23 max jensen
112.  39.43 Caden Fisher
113.  39.64 freshcuber.de
114.  39.81 mr honey
115.  42.85 ErezE
116.  45.04 smitty cubes
117.  45.20 c00bmaster
118.  46.98 Mike Hughey
119.  48.20 BigBrainBoi989
120.  48.40 WTFperm
121.  48.60 sporteisvogel
122.  49.66 Danielle Ang
123.  54.61 Rubika-37-021204
124.  54.86 Henry13
125.  57.20 SpeedCubeLegend17
126.  59.36 Meanjuice
127.  59.38 Hazwi
128.  1:00.01 khachuli
129.  1:00.13 Tekooo
130.  1:01.62 myoder
131.  1:02.55 Splenj
132.  1:03.86 Jacck
133.  1:04.10 arbivara
134.  1:06.03 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
135.  1:09.70 Multicubing
136.  1:11.45 Chai003
137.  1:26.16 CUubingCure
138.  1:28.88 ya boi jimmy
139.  1:33.76 Taffy23
140.  2:01.44 RubikAr
141.  DNF MartinN13
141.  DNF DUDECUBER


*3x3x3 With feet*(9)
1.  59.34 Idk_htp_Cubes!
2.  1:50.10 InlandEmpireCuber
3.  1:50.52 One Wheel


Spoiler



4.  1:59.76 WizardCM
5.  3:43.98 Hyperion
6.  4:49.71 Meanjuice
7.  17:59.64 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
8.  DNF BigBrainBoi989
8.  DNF max jensen


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(18)
1.  38.91 ichcubegerne
2.  39.34 gruuby
3.  46.21 Idk_htp_Cubes!


Spoiler



4.  50.87 TheReasonableCuber
5.  54.00 Ontricus
6.  1:03.80 WizardCM
7.  1:27.52 Jacck
8.  1:40.57 max jensen
9.  2:20.43 Greyson banana
10.  2:26.99 Chai003
11.  2:42.09 slaifjdliajf
12.  4:31.20 Caden Fisher
13.  4:45.31 ILikeTrains
14.  4:55.93 Quixoteace
15.  8:38.87 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
16.  DNF Meanjuice
16.  DNF Ravman
16.  DNF BigBrainBoi989


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(14)
1.  31.33 (30, 32, 32) remopihel
2.  32.33 (31, 33, 33) arquillian
3.  33.00 (35, 34, 30) 2022duyn02


Spoiler



4.  38.00 (36, 40, 38) WizardCM
5.  46.00 (50, 44, 44) Timona
6.  53.67 (57, 52, 52) BigBrainBoi989
7.  67.00 (74, 67, 60) Meanjuice
8.  DNF (27, DNS, DNS) RCTACameron
8.  DNF (28, 30, DNF) ColorfulPockets
8.  DNF (DNF, 39, 32) arbivara
8.  DNF (33, DNS, DNS) filmip
8.  DNF (44, DNF, DNS) Kacper Jędrzejuk
8.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) AmyCubes
8.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) max jensen


*2-3-4 Relay*(71)
1.  38.77 Theo Goluboff
2.  41.87 Luke Garrett
3.  42.99 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  47.52 Kar0
5.  50.01 ichcubegerne
6.  51.05 MCuber
7.  53.90 Christopher Fandrich
8.  54.36 Ash Black
9.  54.57 remopihel
10.  54.69 PCCuber
11.  54.93 BradenTheMagician
12.  55.29 2022duyn02
13.  56.24 JacobLittleton
14.  57.00 agradess2
15.  58.11 DGCubes
16.  58.69 WizardCM
17.  59.28 TheReasonableCuber
18.  1:00.56 abunickabhi
19.  1:01.78 gruuby
20.  1:01.88 switkreytyahhhh
21.  1:02.72 Timona
22.  1:06.31 Triangles_are_cubers
23.  1:06.41 Oliver Pällo
24.  1:07.41 Parke187
25.  1:07.73 YouCubing
26.  1:08.25 Magma Cubing
27.  1:10.85 weatherman223
28.  1:11.29 beabernardes
29.  1:11.32 Utkarsh Ashar
30.  1:11.97 Fisko
31.  1:12.69 stanley chapel
32.  1:13.20 InlandEmpireCuber
33.  1:13.76 bh13
33.  1:13.76 max jensen
35.  1:14.62 Cuber2s
36.  1:18.78 Greyson banana
37.  1:18.83 sqAree
38.  1:20.75 CaptainCuber
39.  1:21.60 Calcube
40.  1:22.19 Kacper Jędrzejuk
41.  1:22.59 Cubey_Tube
42.  1:22.99 ARSCubing
43.  1:26.45 rdurette10
44.  1:26.79 JFCUBING
45.  1:28.22 Ali161102
46.  1:28.41 hyn
47.  1:29.67 Super_Cuber903
48.  1:33.60 Hyperion
49.  1:36.50 LittleLumos
50.  1:36.96 InfinityCuber324
51.  1:44.07 SpeedCubeLegend17
52.  1:45.62 BigBrainBoi989
53.  1:52.39 Jason Tzeng
54.  1:56.09 Danielle Ang
55.  1:56.24 Isaiah The Scott
56.  1:57.68 CubeEnthusiast15
57.  2:05.20 One Wheel
58.  2:06.22 Jrg
59.  2:07.29 Rubika-37-021204
60.  2:07.55 myoder
61.  2:07.82 DaTornadoKarateCuber
62.  2:11.44 Meanjuice
63.  2:16.94 Jacck
64.  2:17.35 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
65.  2:19.80 ILikeTrains
66.  2:25.98 Hazwi
67.  2:26.17 Ricco
68.  2:29.96 NONOGamer12
69.  2:33.77 Quixoteace
70.  3:10.36 Multicubing
71.  3:38.47 EmmaTheCapicorn


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(39)
1.  1:26.78 Theo Goluboff
2.  1:38.44 Luke Garrett
3.  1:41.60 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  1:45.60 Kar0
5.  2:00.61 Ash Black
6.  2:08.99 ichcubegerne
7.  2:10.22 agradess2
8.  2:22.74 Keroma12
9.  2:23.67 remopihel
10.  2:25.06 WizardCM
11.  2:25.71 TheReasonableCuber
12.  2:32.61 switkreytyahhhh
13.  2:32.89 JacobLittleton
14.  2:37.00 gruuby
15.  2:41.30 beabernardes
16.  2:41.58 Magma Cubing
17.  2:43.79 Parke187
18.  2:46.64 2022duyn02
19.  3:03.30 sqAree
20.  3:04.79 Cuber2s
21.  3:12.83 Kacper Jędrzejuk
22.  3:13.88 Calcube
23.  3:20.43 bh13
24.  3:20.56 Fisko
25.  3:21.08 LittleLumos
26.  3:31.12 Luke Solves Cubes
27.  3:35.34 max jensen
28.  3:56.40 JFCUBING
29.  4:10.12 One Wheel
30.  4:12.19 Isaiah The Scott
31.  4:24.02 Jrg
32.  4:41.89 Jason Tzeng
33.  4:51.46 Meanjuice
34.  4:57.31 Rubika-37-021204
35.  4:59.42 Super_Cuber903
36.  5:12.60 myoder
37.  5:44.32 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
38.  6:33.86 Quixoteace
39.  6:52.21 NONOGamer12


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(18)
1.  3:45.47 Ash Black
2.  3:53.76 ichcubegerne
3.  4:38.50 gruuby


Spoiler



4.  4:57.53 TheReasonableCuber
5.  5:07.04 Keroma12
6.  5:07.88 WizardCM
7.  5:15.51 Magma Cubing
8.  5:28.91 JacobLittleton
9.  6:25.47 Calcube
10.  6:41.28 beabernardes
11.  6:41.65 Kacper Jędrzejuk
12.  6:51.75 bh13
13.  7:37.71 One Wheel
14.  9:11.88 Jrg
15.  10:25.61 Rubika-37-021204
16.  11:06.12 myoder
17.  14:07.13 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
18.  DNF max jensen


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(17)
1.  6:39.88 ichcubegerne
2.  7:37.43 agradess2
3.  8:43.94 gruuby


Spoiler



4.  8:45.97 Keroma12
5.  9:11.55 TheReasonableCuber
6.  9:18.06 JacobLittleton
7.  9:27.74 WizardCM
8.  9:41.09 Magma Cubing
9.  10:42.31 switkreytyahhhh
10.  10:56.49 beabernardes
11.  13:36.57 Kacper Jędrzejuk
12.  14:04.68 One Wheel
13.  15:00.83 Jrg
14.  16:57.77 InlandEmpireCuber
15.  17:06.39 Rubika-37-021204
16.  18:57.62 myoder
17.  DNF max jensen


*Clock*(98)
1.  3.37 JChambers13
2.  3.62 Carter-Thomas
3.  3.69 BlueJacket


Spoiler



4.  3.85 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  3.87 Jude_Stradtner
6.  4.11 VectorCubes
7.  4.95 alyzsnyzs
8.  4.96 Christopher Fandrich
9.  4.99 2018KEAR02
10.  5.30 Bashy
11.  5.34 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
12.  5.35 arquillian
13.  5.37 Luke Garrett
14.  5.45 DesertWolf
15.  5.49 Jakub D
16.  5.50 Oliver Pällo
17.  5.67 Charles Jerome
18.  5.99 Clock_Enthusiast
19.  6.13 Theo Goluboff
20.  6.19 MartinN13
21.  6.33 Cubing Simplified
22.  6.54 sqAree
23.  6.68 Jules Graham
24.  6.69 tsutt099
25.  7.01 YouCubing
26.  7.10 Chris Van Der Brink
27.  7.21 Benjamin Warry
28.  7.27 Shaun Mack
29.  7.33 2019ECKE02
30.  7.35 drpfisherman
31.  7.36 MCuber
32.  7.46 Kacper Jędrzejuk
33.  7.66 weatherman223
34.  7.72 remopihel
35.  7.74 David ep
36.  7.88 BrianJ
37.  7.98 BradenTheMagician
38.  8.05 Tues
39.  8.07 Ryan Pilat
40.  8.16 JackPfeifer
41.  8.51 Parke187
42.  8.53 Li Xiang
43.  8.59 OriginalUsername
44.  8.61 Kar0
45.  9.01 lumes2121
46.  9.07 Antto Pitkänen
47.  9.23 Greyson banana
48.  9.33 Jammy
49.  9.47 gruuby
50.  9.64 bluishshark
51.  9.73 Adweehun
52.  9.74 InfinityCuber324
53.  9.79 MrKuba600
54.  9.83 Ash Black
55.  9.93 WizardCM
56.  10.13 Nong Quoc Khanh
57.  10.15 asiahyoo1997
58.  10.22 InlandEmpireCuber
59.  10.32 ichcubegerne
60.  10.74 Panagiotis Christopoulos
61.  10.75 DynaXT
61.  10.75 Fisko
63.  10.78 ErezE
64.  10.83 SpeedCubeLegend17
65.  11.16 João Vinicius
66.  11.34 Boris McCoy
67.  11.76 Jason Tzeng
68.  12.19 rdurette10
69.  12.25 Magma Cubing
70.  12.53 CubeLub3r
71.  12.70 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
72.  12.77 Calcube
72.  12.77 rlnninja44
74.  13.99 Cubey_Tube
75.  14.13 Homeschool Cubing
76.  14.23 Luke Solves Cubes
77.  14.65 TheReasonableCuber
78.  15.07 freshcuber.de
79.  15.39 Jacck
80.  15.81 stanley chapel
81.  15.82 Caden Fisher
82.  16.35 Poorcuber09
83.  16.87 JacobLittleton
84.  18.43 abunickabhi
85.  18.95 Twisted Cubing
86.  20.93 sporteisvogel
87.  21.83 Kalindu
88.  22.00 Quixoteace
89.  23.26 Henry13
90.  26.73 Chai003
91.  31.69 Koen van Aller
92.  37.04 Jack Law
93.  59.42 Meanjuice
94.  1:06.52 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
95.  1:14.22 Rubika-37-021204
96.  DNF elimescube
96.  DNF max jensen
96.  DNF BigBrainBoi989


*Megaminx*(55)
1.  41.28 Theo Goluboff
2.  43.99 Luke Garrett
3.  48.71 WizardCM


Spoiler



4.  50.11 Jakub.G
5.  50.86 MrKuba600
6.  53.11 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
7.  53.50 Kacper Jędrzejuk
8.  1:00.62 MCuber
9.  1:00.99 Jammy
10.  1:02.23 agradess2
11.  1:03.30 Fred Lang
12.  1:04.39 ichcubegerne
13.  1:05.41 remopihel
14.  1:07.03 DhruvA
15.  1:07.19 Tues
16.  1:07.59 switkreytyahhhh
17.  1:08.26 Timona
18.  1:10.89 BlueJacket
19.  1:12.74 YouCubing
20.  1:14.83 gruuby
21.  1:16.94 João Vinicius
22.  1:18.27 tsutt099
23.  1:19.42 DistanceRunner25
24.  1:27.47 Magma Cubing
25.  1:31.27 c00bmaster
26.  1:32.18 DynaXT
27.  1:34.87 Vince M
28.  1:37.50 JacobLittleton
29.  1:38.59 TheReasonableCuber
30.  1:40.51 Koen van Aller
31.  1:40.57 bh13
32.  1:41.89 Fisko
33.  1:47.32 weatherman223
34.  1:48.76 Calcube
35.  1:50.80 stanley chapel
36.  1:52.41 Jude_Stradtner
37.  1:55.21 Maxematician
38.  1:58.10 nigelthecuber
39.  2:06.67 dhafin
40.  2:06.75 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
41.  2:19.01 One Wheel
42.  2:19.79 CubeEnthusiast15
43.  2:38.54 Abram Grimsley
44.  2:39.51 smitty cubes
45.  3:02.63 Meanjuice
46.  3:05.00 Jacck
47.  3:17.44 Jrg
48.  3:18.80 freshcuber.de
49.  3:33.33 sporteisvogel
50.  4:07.31 Rubika-37-021204
51.  4:48.15 Chai003
52.  5:31.20 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
53.  DNF Luke Solves Cubes
53.  DNF White KB
53.  DNF max jensen


*Pyraminx*(141)
1.  1.63 MichaelNielsen
2.  2.13 Jakub.G
3.  2.17 Jules Graham


Spoiler



4.  2.38 Chris Van Der Brink
5.  2.49 sideedmain
6.  2.57 remopihel
7.  2.74 MrKuba600
8.  2.77 Luke Garrett
9.  2.79 Ash Black
10.  2.82 BrianJ
11.  2.91 Ghost Cuber 
12.  2.95 mariotdias
13.  2.98 Ryan Pilat
14.  3.02 tsutt099
15.  3.09 DGCubes
16.  3.25 parkertrager
16.  3.25 JackPfeifer
18.  3.28 tJardigradHe
19.  3.49 Shaun Mack
20.  3.54 smitty cubes
21.  3.59 darrensaito
21.  3.59 BradenTheMagician
23.  3.69 mihnea3000
24.  3.70 Ontricus
25.  3.76 asacuber
26.  3.80 Cody_Caston
27.  3.82 BlueJacket
28.  3.98 SpiFunTastic
29.  3.99 Adweehun
30.  4.09 Triangles_are_cubers
31.  4.11 MartinN13
32.  4.56 Boris McCoy
33.  4.70 YouCubing
34.  4.72 DistanceRunner25
35.  4.78 eyeballboi
36.  4.80 Max C.
37.  4.94 Clock_Enthusiast
38.  4.97 Cale S
39.  5.02 Parke187
40.  5.04 WizardCM
41.  5.14 João Vinicius
42.  5.22 Theo Goluboff
43.  5.32 Oliver Pällo
44.  5.38 JacobLittleton
45.  5.46 Homeschool Cubing
46.  5.47 Kacper Jędrzejuk
47.  5.51 CaptainCuber
48.  5.57 VectorCubes
49.  5.62 Tues
50.  5.69 DhruvA
50.  5.69 Omkar1
52.  5.78 MCuber
53.  5.82 2018KEAR02
54.  5.88 Christopher Fandrich
55.  5.93 asiahyoo1997
56.  5.95 rdurette10
57.  5.97 Fisko
58.  6.00 Thewan
59.  6.12 Pixaler
60.  6.16 max jensen
61.  6.35 weatherman223
62.  6.39 Jason Tzeng
63.  6.44 gruuby
64.  6.50 Li Xiang
65.  6.51 Magma Cubing
66.  6.67 ichcubegerne
67.  6.71 Jude_Stradtner
68.  6.73 Calcube
69.  6.76 drpfisherman
70.  6.86 Hyperion
71.  6.90 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
72.  6.95 SpeedCubeLegend17
73.  7.06 Luke Solves Cubes
74.  7.33 Utkarsh Ashar
75.  7.41 Cubey_Tube
76.  7.48 CubeEnthusiast15
77.  7.49 ARSCubing
78.  7.53 midnightcuberx
79.  7.57 Jakub D
80.  7.59 Dream Cubing
81.  7.65 TheReasonableCuber
82.  7.70 Koen van Aller
83.  7.72 Greyson banana
84.  7.73 InlandEmpireCuber
85.  7.77 dhafin
86.  7.83 MJbaka
87.  7.92 rlnninja44
88.  7.94 Isaiah The Scott
89.  8.00 Poorcuber09
89.  8.00 nigelthecuber
91.  8.04 Jammy
92.  8.07 CubeLub3r
93.  8.17 agradess2
94.  8.32 abunickabhi
95.  8.55 DUDECUBER
96.  8.88 sqAree
97.  9.12 lumes2121
98.  9.39 Jorian Meeuse
99.  9.40 BigBrainBoi989
100.  9.41 Abram Grimsley
101.  9.84 ya boi jimmy
101.  9.84 kflynn
103.  9.86 Super_Cuber903
104.  10.11 Jack Law
105.  10.17 calcuber1800
106.  10.32 Maxematician
107.  10.48 Hazwi
108.  10.52 Meanjuice
109.  10.83 Twisted Cubing
110.  11.00 Topherlul
111.  11.01 Jacck
112.  11.10 JFCUBING
113.  11.15 NetherCubing
114.  11.21 bluishshark
115.  11.53 Penguinocuber
116.  11.72 roxanajohnson01
117.  11.86 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
118.  12.18 c00bmaster
119.  12.57 DaTornadoKarateCuber
120.  12.94 Rubika-37-021204
121.  13.46 Caden Fisher
122.  14.63 Splenj
123.  15.26 ILikeTrains
124.  15.36 GT8590
125.  15.53 freshcuber.de
126.  15.80 Quixoteace
127.  16.72 Huntsidermy Cubed
128.  16.74 EmmaTheCapicorn
129.  18.17 RubikAr
130.  18.60 sporteisvogel
131.  20.91 Chai003
132.  21.03 Multicubing
133.  21.48 Ssiא
134.  21.57 Ravman
135.  25.39 arbivara
136.  30.15 TanushOP
137.  33.00 Idk_htp_Cubes!
138.  44.92 myoder
139.  52.88 Andy Chakarov
140.  DNF Brendyn Dunagan
140.  DNF Panagiotis Christopoulos


*Square-1*(87)
1.  6.27 Christopher Fandrich
2.  6.36 Brendyn Dunagan
3.  6.47 David ep


Spoiler



4.  6.71 Adweehun
5.  8.05 tsutt099
5.  8.05 BrianJ
7.  8.51 Ryan Pilat
8.  8.80 JackPfeifer
9.  9.63 BlueJacket
10.  9.75 Sub1Hour
11.  9.90 2019ECKE02
12.  10.01 Shaun Mack
13.  10.17 DistanceRunner25
14.  10.54 remopihel
15.  10.64 DesertWolf
16.  10.99 darrensaito
17.  11.67 Jakub.G
18.  11.85 Theo Goluboff
19.  11.96 Luke Garrett
20.  12.53 Cale S
21.  12.55 Ash Black
22.  12.66 Legomanz
23.  12.72 MrKuba600
24.  12.75 YouCubing
25.  12.78 BradenTheMagician
26.  13.64 OriginalUsername
27.  13.94 Boris McCoy
28.  14.40 Nong Quoc Khanh
29.  14.51 Antto Pitkänen
30.  15.25 sband17
31.  15.94 Bashy
32.  16.02 MCuber
33.  16.82 Tues
34.  17.48 DGCubes
35.  17.73 weatherman223
36.  18.07 ichcubegerne
37.  18.29 Kacper Jędrzejuk
38.  19.02 hyn
39.  20.09 Chris Van Der Brink
40.  20.10 Jonathan Truchot
41.  20.45 Oliver Pällo
42.  20.51 JacobLittleton
43.  20.55 Der Der
44.  21.14 2018KEAR02
45.  21.65 bluishshark
46.  22.16 Jammy
47.  23.71 Cubey_Tube
48.  23.90 João Vinicius
49.  24.47 ErezE
50.  24.75 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
51.  25.19 Fisko
52.  25.93 DynaXT
53.  26.01 Jules Graham
54.  26.06 WizardCM
55.  26.27 GrettGrett
56.  26.39 TheReasonableCuber
57.  28.11 midnightcuberx
58.  28.16 sqAree
59.  28.21 gruuby
60.  30.41 ARSCubing
61.  30.43 RCG
61.  30.43 Vince M
63.  30.67 Parke187
64.  30.97 Homeschool Cubing
65.  31.05 InfinityCuber324
66.  32.13 Jude_Stradtner
67.  32.99 Poorcuber09
68.  34.25 Maxematician
69.  34.75 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
70.  34.86 Meanjuice
71.  35.44 max jensen
72.  37.71 Magma Cubing
73.  38.44 Luke Solves Cubes
74.  38.50 InlandEmpireCuber
75.  42.80 bh13
76.  50.67 Koen van Aller
77.  50.79 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
78.  54.46 sporteisvogel
79.  59.74 Greyson banana
80.  1:03.35 Jacck
81.  1:04.58 Twisted Cubing
82.  1:16.09 CubeLub3r
83.  1:50.31 arbivara
84.  2:12.01 Rubika-37-021204
85.  DNF BigBrainBoi989
85.  DNF Abram Grimsley
85.  DNF Isaiah The Scott


*Skewb*(116)
1.  1.73 Legomanz
2.  2.44 Ash Black
3.  2.49 Cody_Caston


Spoiler



4.  2.65 BrianJ
5.  2.67 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  2.70 Nong Quoc Khanh
7.  2.77 tsutt099
8.  2.83 Jakub.G
9.  3.00 Cale S
10.  3.48 MrKuba600
11.  3.55 darrensaito
12.  3.56 Kacper Jędrzejuk
12.  3.56 asacuber
14.  3.60 Shaun Mack
15.  3.71 parkertrager
16.  3.73 Ryan Pilat
17.  3.75 Theo Goluboff
18.  3.80 JackPfeifer
19.  3.87 remopihel
20.  3.99 Tues
21.  4.08 VectorCubes
22.  4.15 bobbybob
23.  4.17 Magma Cubing
24.  4.21 2018KEAR02
25.  4.22 Luke Garrett
25.  4.22 DhruvA
27.  4.26 João Vinicius
28.  4.34 Hyperion
29.  4.77 DGCubes
30.  4.87 BradenTheMagician
31.  4.88 nigelthecuber
32.  4.89 smitty cubes
33.  4.98 Antto Pitkänen
34.  4.99 InfinityCuber324
35.  5.04 Triangles_are_cubers
36.  5.06 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
37.  5.20 Chris Van Der Brink
38.  5.23 Adweehun
39.  5.25 lumes2121
40.  5.52 Boris McCoy
40.  5.52 DUDECUBER
42.  5.53 weatherman223
43.  5.60 YouCubing
44.  5.64 Christopher Fandrich
45.  5.70 Calcube
46.  5.81 WizardCM
47.  5.86 Jude_Stradtner
48.  5.99 2022duyn02
49.  6.20 Poorcuber09
50.  6.36 CubeEnthusiast15
51.  6.48 Oliver Pällo
52.  6.54 MartinN13
53.  6.64 Clock_Enthusiast
54.  6.65 Jammy
55.  6.72 dhafin
56.  6.94 Pixaler
57.  7.06 drpfisherman
58.  7.09 max jensen
59.  7.16 Cubey_Tube
60.  7.19 Parke187
60.  7.19 calcuber1800
62.  7.26 JacobLittleton
63.  7.28 bluishshark
64.  7.43 ichcubegerne
65.  7.44 DynaXT
66.  7.61 Greyson banana
67.  7.67 Homeschool Cubing
68.  7.72 Jules Graham
69.  7.75 BigBrainBoi989
70.  7.76 LittleLumos
71.  7.94 Jason Tzeng
72.  8.00 Fisko
73.  8.05 gruuby
74.  8.07 Panagiotis Christopoulos
75.  8.20 Li Xiang
76.  8.79 Timona
77.  8.81 abunickabhi
78.  9.35 sleepx
79.  9.49 Lukz
80.  9.69 InlandEmpireCuber
81.  9.92 ARSCubing
82.  10.10 Maxematician
83.  10.45 rlnninja44
84.  10.47 rdurette10
85.  10.51 Jakub D
86.  10.61 Jack Law
87.  10.63 TheReasonableCuber
88.  10.66 Isaiah The Scott
89.  11.06 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
90.  11.36 Luke Solves Cubes
91.  11.48 agradess2
92.  11.93 Super_Cuber903
93.  12.26 sqAree
94.  12.66 Meanjuice
95.  12.97 Abram Grimsley
96.  13.22 Gavsters_Cubing
97.  13.39 bh13
98.  13.40 kflynn
99.  14.51 Jorian Meeuse
100.  14.87 freshcuber.de
101.  15.19 Rubika-37-021204
102.  16.59 roxanajohnson01
103.  17.19 CubeLub3r
104.  19.97 Ravman
105.  20.04 c00bmaster
106.  20.08 Jacck
107.  20.48 Bababooey6969
108.  21.24 sporteisvogel
109.  23.49 Hazwi
110.  23.54 Idk_htp_Cubes!
111.  26.32 Chai003
112.  26.33 ya boi jimmy
113.  27.95 myoder
114.  29.12 ILikeTrains
115.  31.32 arbivara
116.  33.20 ganiscool


*Kilominx*(21)
1.  24.74 DGCubes
2.  24.77 Kacper Jędrzejuk
3.  27.59 WizardCM


Spoiler



4.  29.01 YouCubing
5.  29.80 ichcubegerne
6.  30.14 Ash Black
7.  31.74 gruuby
8.  32.17 stanley chapel
9.  43.87 Fisko
10.  49.96 Magma Cubing
11.  51.98 TheReasonableCuber
12.  54.43 Isaiah The Scott
13.  57.51 Meanjuice
14.  1:02.50 Abram Grimsley
15.  1:20.49 BigBrainBoi989
16.  1:26.72 Caden Fisher
17.  1:42.98 freshcuber.de
18.  1:54.18 Rubika-37-021204
19.  2:37.01 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
20.  DNF InfinityCuber324
20.  DNF max jensen


*Mini Guildford*(18)
1.  3:04.57 Luke Garrett
2.  4:19.85 Ash Black
3.  4:26.80 asiahyoo1997


Spoiler



4.  4:28.10 WizardCM
5.  4:35.17 remopihel
6.  4:38.66 ichcubegerne
7.  5:23.95 Kacper Jędrzejuk
8.  5:30.62 Magma Cubing
9.  5:31.67 JacobLittleton
10.  5:47.70 TheReasonableCuber
11.  6:43.04 Fisko
12.  6:58.84 Cubey_Tube
13.  8:59.97 Hyperion
14.  9:11.06 Greyson banana
15.  10:17.75 BigBrainBoi989
16.  15:54.83 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
17.  20:24.01 Quixoteace
18.  DNF max jensen


*Redi Cube*(20)
1.  6.40 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  10.42 DGCubes
3.  11.06 Redicubeman


Spoiler



4.  12.20 ichcubegerne
5.  13.23 Ash Black
6.  18.18 Homeschool Cubing
7.  18.98 gruuby
8.  19.10 YouCubing
9.  20.77 Fisko
10.  21.38 Magma Cubing
11.  22.31 Abram Grimsley
12.  22.82 InlandEmpireCuber
13.  25.91 TheReasonableCuber
14.  31.59 BigBrainBoi989
15.  31.84 Meanjuice
16.  32.05 Rubika-37-021204
17.  34.73 freshcuber.de
18.  34.92 Jacck
19.  40.41 InfinityCuber324
20.  DNF max jensen


*Master Pyraminx*(17)
1.  23.26 DGCubes
2.  29.38 Ash Black
3.  33.04 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  36.14 YouCubing
5.  43.58 WizardCM
6.  44.52 Homeschool Cubing
7.  45.87 gruuby
8.  1:00.44 Hyperion
9.  1:01.47 DistanceRunner25
10.  1:03.14 InlandEmpireCuber
11.  1:10.53 freshcuber.de
12.  1:12.20 Jacck
13.  1:12.41 TheReasonableCuber
14.  1:14.67 Rubika-37-021204
15.  1:19.21 One Wheel
16.  3:07.16 Chai003
17.  DNF max jensen


*15 Puzzle*(9)
1.  11.95 CubeEnthusiast15
2.  11.98 YouCubing
3.  21.29 Zamirul Faris


Spoiler



4.  22.65 ichcubegerne
5.  23.10 DGCubes
6.  34.24 InlandEmpireCuber
7.  42.00 freshcuber.de
8.  3:41.45 Jacck
9.  DNF max jensen


*Speed Fewest Moves*(8)
1.  57.13 WizardCM
2.  DNF max jensen
2.  DNF remopihel
2.  DNF BigBrainBoi989
2.  DNF slaifjdliajf
2.  DNF Meanjuice
2.  DNF any name you wish
2.  DNF Kar0

*Mirror Blocks*(29)
1.  14.50 BradenTheMagician
2.  19.98 Alison Meador
3.  22.28 Haya_Mirror


Spoiler



4.  23.57 ichcubegerne
5.  30.88 gruuby
6.  31.34 Thewan
7.  35.03 Ash Black
8.  35.23 Abram Grimsley
9.  35.84 TheReasonableCuber
10.  36.01 YouCubing
11.  36.45 Homeschool Cubing
12.  44.34 DGCubes
13.  44.88 WizardCM
14.  53.52 DUDECUBER
15.  58.78 InfinityCuber324
16.  1:06.73 Multicubing
17.  1:17.62 ILikeTrains
18.  1:21.88 CubeEnthusiast15
19.  1:24.37 max jensen
20.  1:29.91 freshcuber.de
21.  1:39.73 myoder
22.  1:40.99 Meanjuice
23.  1:53.59 Hazwi
24.  2:31.00 Magma Cubing
25.  2:47.52 Rubika-37-021204
26.  3:31.87 Chai003
27.  4:25.37 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
28.  DNF Panagiotis Christopoulos
28.  DNF sleepx


*Curvy Copter*(4)
1.  1:31.63 DGCubes
2.  2:46.35 YouCubing
3.  4:16.49 thomas.sch


Spoiler



4.  DNF max jensen


*Face-Turning Octahedron*(8)
1.  22.36 rubiksman0
2.  25.36 edd_dib
3.  1:12.80 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  1:25.67 DGCubes
5.  1:43.98 xyzzy
6.  2:48.65 One Wheel
7.  3:26.82 freshcuber.de
8.  DNF max jensen



*Contest results*(318)
1.  1554 Luke Garrett
2.  1546 Theo Goluboff
3.  1425 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  1373 remopihel
5.  1319 ichcubegerne
6.  1264 tsutt099
7.  1228 WizardCM
8.  1219 BradenTheMagician
9.  1174 Ryan Pilat
10.  1167 Adweehun
11.  1162 YouCubing
12.  1137 gruuby
13.  1135 DGCubes
14.  1127 Christopher Fandrich
15.  1125 Tues
16.  1083 MrKuba600
17.  1082 Kacper Jędrzejuk
18.  1071 BrianJ
19.  1050 Jakub.G
20.  1043 darrensaito
21.  1038 TheReasonableCuber
22.  1009 JackPfeifer
23.  1007 tJardigradHe
24.  994 OriginalUsername
25.  980 JacobLittleton
26.  973 agradess2
27.  963 2018KEAR02
28.  940 Magma Cubing
28.  940 DhruvA
30.  927 asiahyoo1997
31.  910 MCuber
32.  907 Kar0
33.  903 Dream Cubing
33.  903 weatherman223
35.  900 Brendyn Dunagan
36.  897 max jensen
37.  874 Jude_Stradtner
38.  865 Parke187
39.  859 2022duyn02
40.  855 Jammy
41.  849 Pixaler
42.  839 BlueJacket
43.  833 Shaun Mack
44.  804 Greyson banana
45.  788 Cale S
46.  781 Boris McCoy
47.  778 DistanceRunner25
48.  765 sqAree
49.  756 Oliver Pällo
50.  753 Calcube
51.  746 João Vinicius
52.  735 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
53.  722 Fisko
54.  718 abunickabhi
54.  718 ganiscool
56.  716 Cubey_Tube
57.  715 Antto Pitkänen
58.  711 switkreytyahhhh
59.  697 Jonathan Truchot
60.  676 InlandEmpireCuber
61.  675 turtwig
62.  665 Charles Jerome
63.  653 Legomanz
64.  651 VectorCubes
65.  637 smitty cubes
66.  634 Chris Van Der Brink
67.  633 Triangles_are_cubers
68.  631 mihnea3000
69.  630 InfinityCuber324
70.  624 bh13
71.  620 nigelthecuber
72.  615 Koen van Aller
73.  603 Timona
74.  593 David ep
75.  577 arquillian
76.  571 rdurette10
77.  570 Max C.
78.  562 asacuber
79.  560 Ontricus
80.  552 Hyperion
81.  549 MartinN13
82.  546 lumes2121
83.  543 Utkarsh Ashar
84.  542 Luke Solves Cubes
85.  540 Jorian Meeuse
86.  534 Jules Graham
87.  525 Homeschool Cubing
88.  522 Nong Quoc Khanh
89.  517 Maxematician
90.  513 Isaiah The Scott
91.  502 rlnninja44
92.  500 ARSCubing
92.  500 xyzzy
94.  497 2019ECKE02
95.  494 Alex Tosting
96.  491 beabernardes
97.  488 KingWilwin16
98.  480 LittleLumos
99.  478 DynaXT
100.  472 eyeballboi
101.  470 hyn
102.  464 midnightcuberx
103.  463 PCCuber
104.  455 JFCUBING
105.  450 Redicubeman
106.  443 Vince M
107.  442 CubeEnthusiast15
108.  441 stanley chapel
109.  437 Li Xiang
109.  437 MJbaka
111.  435 calcuber1800
112.  422 c00bmaster
113.  412 bluishshark
114.  410 Traveler5240
115.  408 wearephamily1719
115.  408 Cody_Caston
117.  403 Victor Tang
118.  401 Meanjuice
119.  398 lilwoaji
120.  397 Zamirul Faris
121.  396 MichaelNielsen
122.  395 AidanNoogie
123.  385 parkertrager
124.  382 Abram Grimsley
124.  382 bennettstouder
124.  382 DUDECUBER
127.  380 BigBrainBoi989
128.  378 Eli Apperson
129.  368 Super_Cuber903
130.  364 Fred Lang
131.  362 aznbn
131.  362 CubeLub3r
133.  353 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
134.  350 Sub1Hour
134.  350 Cubing Simplified
136.  348 Der Der
136.  348 Nitin Kumar 2018
138.  347 SpeedCubeLegend17
139.  346 DesertWolf
140.  344 Poorcuber09
141.  338 Clock_Enthusiast
142.  329 sporteisvogel
143.  327 FishTalons
144.  325 qaz
145.  323 Rubika-37-021204
146.  319 Jason Tzeng
147.  304 Ali161102
148.  294 One Wheel
149.  292 Trexrush1
150.  291 qatumciuzacqul
150.  291 d2polld
152.  288 Jakub D
153.  284 CaptainCuber
154.  281 sband17
155.  279 G2013
156.  278 Jack Law
156.  278 Jacck
158.  277 A5 cuber skewb/square-1
158.  277 JustGoodCuber
160.  274 filmip
161.  273 Omkar1
162.  272 Ravman
163.  266 freshcuber.de
163.  266 elimescube
165.  265 benzhao
166.  263 Keroma12
167.  262 dhafin
167.  262 Ssiא
167.  262 myoder
170.  258 any name you wish
171.  255 DLXCubing
172.  251 LwBigcubes
173.  249 SpiFunTastic
174.  247 Topherlul
175.  245 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
176.  242 Jrg
177.  241 Heewon Seo
178.  239 AndyMok
179.  237 ErezE
179.  237 Cuber2s
181.  228 Aerocuber
182.  227 Haya_Mirror
183.  222 Chai003
184.  218 YoAkshYo
185.  214 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
185.  214 Hazwi
187.  211 Garf
187.  211 Cand
189.  208 drpfisherman
190.  207 trangium
191.  205 PiKeeper
192.  204 Danielle Ang
193.  202 Alison Meador
193.  202 DuckubingCuber347
195.  199 Caden Fisher
196.  198 That1Cuber
196.  198 slaifjdliajf
196.  198 Panagiotis Christopoulos
199.  197 epride17
199.  197 AydenNguyen
201.  195 20luky3
202.  190 Imran Rahman
202.  190 BradyLawrence
204.  189 leolrg
205.  185 The Cubing Fanatic
206.  181 White KB
207.  176 roxanajohnson01
208.  173 ya boi jimmy
209.  172 khachuli
210.  168 CryptoConnor
211.  166 Henry13
212.  165 ILikeTrains
213.  162 michaelxfy
214.  161 WTFperm
215.  159 kflynn
215.  159 Lukz
217.  156 WHY841
217.  156 Quixoteace
219.  154 Enoch Jiang
219.  154 Thewan
221.  152 DaTornadoKarateCuber
221.  152 Bashy
221.  152 superkitkat106
224.  148 baseballjello67
225.  143 Aidan Hiah
226.  142 YellowEnte
226.  142 Elo13
226.  142 FeelTheBeat
229.  139 sideedmain
229.  139 Splenj
231.  138 pjk
231.  138 RedstoneTim
233.  135 Arace aaron
233.  135 SpeedCubeReview
235.  133 Ghost Cuber 
236.  132 mariotdias
237.  130 Petri Krzywacki
238.  129 ly_6
239.  125 hah27
240.  123 Multicubing
241.  118 mr honey
242.  117 Kaito Kid Cuber
243.  115 arbivara
244.  109 edcuberrules8473
245.  105 Tekooo
246.  100 JChambers13
247.  99 Carter-Thomas
248.  97 bobbybob
249.  96 NONOGamer12
250.  95 AlexISCrazy
251.  94 alyzsnyzs
252.  93 RyanSoh
253.  92 Jakob Wickenberg
254.  88 Twisted Cubing
254.  88 NoSekt
256.  86 tungsten
257.  81 Mike Hughey
258.  76 Idk_htp_Cubes!
258.  76 RisingShinx
260.  74 Benjamin Warry
260.  74 sleepx
262.  72 SuperCrafter51
263.  71 roconnor1994
264.  69 Kalindu
265.  66 CUubingCure
266.  63 Phazer
267.  62 The grandmaster
268.  58 Gavsters_Cubing
269.  56 Lord brainy
269.  56 Penguinocuber
271.  54 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
271.  54 Elisa Rippe
273.  52 Arnavol
274.  51 RichCuberBoy389
274.  51 Ricco
276.  50 pb_cuber
277.  47 RubikAr
277.  47 Lim Hung
279.  46 GT8590
279.  46 thomas.sch
279.  46 fani
282.  45 sigalig
283.  42 1davey29
284.  41 Huntsidermy Cubed
284.  41 nurhid.hisham
286.  39 kainos
286.  39 Exmestify
288.  37 ican97
288.  37 GrettGrett
288.  37 gancubethebest
291.  36 EmmaTheCapicorn
291.  36 NetherCubing
293.  34 Andy Chakarov
294.  32 Qzinator
295.  31 RCG
295.  31 yusri Ahamed
297.  30 JamesBond54
298.  25 DNP Cuber
299.  24 TanushOP
299.  24 Rubik’s cube champion
301.  23 Taffy23
302.  22 ArdenLuvzCats
303.  20 Athervus
304.  19 GamingLachss
305.  17 cuberboy123
305.  17 crackercuber
305.  17 RCTACameron
308.  16 ColorfulPockets
309.  12 AmyCubes
309.  12 Bababooey6969
309.  12 rubiksman0
312.  11 edd_dib
312.  11 HelgeBerlin
314.  10 SecretSix
315.  7 Cuberkai
316.  6 Amit Plays And Reviews
317.  5 Sub cuber offical
318.  4 GUY1980


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 4, 2022)

318 competitors this week! The winner for this week is number 237!

That means our winner this week is *Petri Krzywacki!* Congratulations!!


----------

